# doctors speak out on corona virus



## LA RAM FAN

SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
					

America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…




					www.bitchute.com
				





these doctors are patriots and my heros.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

LA RAM FAN said:


> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.



This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.








						No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
					

Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## Death-Ninja

JackOfNoTrades said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
Click to expand...

She's no crazier then you are, you're a fascist democrat who actually lives in stark raving terror of wuhan virus, a virus 99.8%(WHO)of all who come down with will easily survive.... Now, slap that mask back on and retreat back to basement and shelter in place as the party has ordered...


----------



## Shelzin

JackOfNoTrades said:


> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com


Trumps a blowhard and says all kinds of shit that I wish he wouldn't...   Doesn't mean he was wrong about NAFTA.

And maybe this women is a crazy, I don't know...  But meteorites seeding life on planets is not exactly far fetched. Framing means a lot here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JackOfNoTrades said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
Click to expand...

Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.


----------



## the other mike

I'm about to start one on this too.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
Click to expand...

well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.

There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.









						The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
					

The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock




					canadafreepress.com


----------



## Care4all

LA RAM FAN said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
Click to expand...

The few and far between errors, were corrected immediately.


----------



## Care4all

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
Click to expand...

Fake news


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
Click to expand...

they've been threatened for speaking the truth. like any bully demofk does. you know, you don't comply with me I will make your life miserable and all.  it's their evil nature.  they can't help it, they lie like I take a daily shit.

I think they take baseball bats to cars at dealerships, set buildings on fire.


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The few and far between errors, were corrected immediately.
Click to expand...

naw, cause they admitted it. here..









						The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
					

The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock




					canadafreepress.com


----------



## jc456

well we know the hospitals didn't fill up, they laid people off.

damn nursing unions are going on strike for lack of pay.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

As I have written other threads on this several months ago, my two kids are absolutely on the front lines of this.
 April/May and into June was bad. By July it was getting better.... today... in both of their metropolitan hospitals there are only a handful of CV patients. Last time I asked my daughter, there was only 2 on a respirator. Back in May there were two whole floors dedicated to CV patients and dozens on respirators.
  Most people who test positive are not only not sick enough to go to the hospital, but they are asymptomatic... not even getting sick.


----------



## jc456

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
Click to expand...

I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.





						COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov
				




*COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.

*Why These Numbers are Different*

Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.

*Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
*States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.


----------



## jc456

iamwhatiseem said:


> As I have written other threads on this several months ago, my two kids are absolutely on the front lines of this.
> April/May and into June was bad. By July it was getting better.... today... in both of their metropolitan hospitals there are only a handful of CV patients. Last time I asked my daughter, there was only 2 on a respirator. Back in May there were two whole floors dedicated to CV patients and dozens on respirators.
> Most people who test positive are not only not sick enough to go to the hospital, but they are asymptomatic... not even getting sick.


I question every one of the asymptomatic counts.  all 89 million.  I have a dozen friends never tested who tested positive.  yes sir, you read that right.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

jc456 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written other threads on this several months ago, my two kids are absolutely on the front lines of this.
> April/May and into June was bad. By July it was getting better.... today... in both of their metropolitan hospitals there are only a handful of CV patients. Last time I asked my daughter, there was only 2 on a respirator. Back in May there were two whole floors dedicated to CV patients and dozens on respirators.
> Most people who test positive are not only not sick enough to go to the hospital, but they are asymptomatic... not even getting sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I question every one of the asymptomatic counts.  all 89 million.  I have a dozen friends never tested who tested positive.  yes sir, you read that right.
Click to expand...

  I really don't know, all I know is back in April/May my two kids were in hell with it. Especially my daughter. Like a fucking war zone.
By July it was better, in the past month it is slowly dwindling down to only a handful and most of them are not serious.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This is how it was at the end of March...






						Taking calls from my daughter is getting to me...
					

As I have said, my son is a Repiratory care Specialist at a major childrens hospital, and my daughter is a respiratory therapist at a major metro hospital.   She calls after almost every day she works. She gets upset, she is afraid for herself also obviously. Of the five ICU departments they...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## gipper

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
Click to expand...

Six people died per day last month in NYC. Nearly all were elderly and had other ailments. Do you think the city should still impose Covid mandates on businesses for six per day?  

Delusions and Tyranny in the Time of Covid - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
Even more importantly, the daily mortality rate has plunged by *98.9%*. That’s right, there were _*560*_ deaths per day in April, but only _*6 per day*_ during the last 30-day period.


----------



## kaz

LA RAM FAN said:


> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.



Yep.  When Democrats say they listen to the "scientists," they mean the leftist elitists who tell them what they want to hear.  Not the Medical professionals on the street who are doing the actual hard work


----------



## iamwhatiseem

gipper said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Six people died per day last month in NYC. Nearly all were elderly and had other ailments. Do you think the city should still impose Covid mandates on businesses for six per day?
> 
> Delusions and Tyranny in the Time of Covid - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
> Even more importantly, the daily mortality rate has plunged by *98.9%*. That’s right, there were _*560*_ deaths per day in April, but only _*6 per day*_ during the last 30-day period.
Click to expand...

 Docs and staff at hospitals are more than just believing that the virus has mutated weaker.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

LA RAM FAN said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
Click to expand...


No. They didn't. They are mouthpieces for people too stupid to listen to actual doctors and scientists.
They've been debunked. Stop spreading manure.


----------



## jc456

iamwhatiseem said:


> This is how it was at the end of March...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking calls from my daughter is getting to me...
> 
> 
> As I have said, my son is a Repiratory care Specialist at a major childrens hospital, and my daughter is a respiratory therapist at a major metro hospital.   She calls after almost every day she works. She gets upset, she is afraid for herself also obviously. Of the five ICU departments they...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


children?  I thought the majority were old fks.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

jc456 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it was at the end of March...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking calls from my daughter is getting to me...
> 
> 
> As I have said, my son is a Repiratory care Specialist at a major childrens hospital, and my daughter is a respiratory therapist at a major metro hospital.   She calls after almost every day she works. She gets upset, she is afraid for herself also obviously. Of the five ICU departments they...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children?  I thought the majority were old fks.
Click to expand...

 Most were, with my son the hell was they became the city's childrens hospital exclusively. Other hospitals were sending ALL of their kids there as they didn't want kids mixed in with CVs. So his problem was too many patients.
 My daughter was the one in the rooms, on the floor with CVs. And yes, most were 60 and above that were critical. By far. But there were at the beginning a few 20 somethings, 30s....40s... but yes most of the deaths were 65 and older.


----------



## jc456

iamwhatiseem said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it was at the end of March...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking calls from my daughter is getting to me...
> 
> 
> As I have said, my son is a Repiratory care Specialist at a major childrens hospital, and my daughter is a respiratory therapist at a major metro hospital.   She calls after almost every day she works. She gets upset, she is afraid for herself also obviously. Of the five ICU departments they...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children?  I thought the majority were old fks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were, with my son the hell was they became the city's childrens hospital exclusively. Other hospitals were sending ALL of their kids there as they didn't want kids mixed in with CVs. So his problem was too many patients.
> My daughter was the one in the rooms, on the floor with CVs. And yes, most were 60 and above that were critical. By far. But there were at the beginning a few 20 somethings, 30s....40s... but yes most of the deaths were 65 and older.
Click to expand...

Now be honest the reason they were busy was that they got all other hospital’s patients. It’s what you wrote. Those hospitals laid off staff due to no work. It’s a misconception of the issue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Care4all said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The few and far between errors, were corrected immediately.
Click to expand...

There you go trolling as always with lies.as Always you proved you covered your ears and closed your eyes,the fact that you ignored how these doctors treated them with a cure that all their patients were cured from as soon as they got itthat’s being suppressed from our corrupt government and corporate controlled media you worship as gospel truth.,you of course are going to come back and troll and say these doctors who have risked their livlihoods and put their career on the line have all lied even after doing that,that these patriot whistleblowers are lying when they have said they have seen gunshot wounds to the head as a cause of death by the virus,quit while you and stop embarrassing yourself.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
Click to expand...

This coming from someone who is biased towards the dems corruption and believes our corrupt government and mainstream media when it comes to defending the corrupt dem party  over doctors who have risked their livilhoodsLol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JackOfNoTrades said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. They didn't. They are mouthpieces for people too stupid to listen to actual doctors and scientists.
> They've been debunked. Stop spreading manure.
Click to expand...

Bullshit troll,go troll somewhere else.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
Click to expand...

Another excellent example how our corrupt government is lying.
These demloving trolls of course have no interest in pesky facts like that,notice how they evaded this excellent post of yours.lol hee hee.

they are clueless how the cdc is inflating the numbers rulingfatal gunshot wounds with the virus as the cause of death. Thinks for posting that,yeah I forgot about even the cdc stabbing themselves in the foot even admitting they inflated the numbers.lol

I. Have only stated this a hundred fucking times till I was blue in the face just to watch you and fellow troll care4all blantanly ignore those damning facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they've been threatened for speaking the truth. like any bully demofk does. you know, you don't comply with me I will make your life miserable and all.  it's their evil nature.  they can't help it, they lie like I take a daily shit.
> 
> I think they take baseball bats to cars at dealerships, set buildings on fire.
Click to expand...

That kinda logic and pesky facts does not isink in with trolls like him and care4all even though incredibly the exact same thing happened over fifty years with the jfk assassination when witnesses who gave versions that did not go along with the governments version of events when they gave evidence that the facts did not fit the governments version of events,that there were multiple shooters,they all wound up dying in mysterious deaths ,they seem to think our government is not corrupt anymore as it was even back then and those things don’t happen anymore,comedy gold.that all these credible doctors are lying,they need to fucking grow up and stop playing dodgeball.


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.


Fake news.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> well we know the hospitals didn't fill up, they laid people off.
> 
> damn nursing unions are going on strike for lack of pay.


That’s what’s so comical is that if this virus was as deadly as the cdc and media say it is,you sure would not have all these empty hospitals everywhere,the patients would be lined up for miles trying to get in.lol


----------



## Crepitus

Shelzin said:


> Doesn't mean he was wrong about NAFTA.


Yeah, it does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kaz said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  When Democrats say they listen to the "scientists," they mean the leftist elitists who tell them what they want to hear.  Not the Medical professionals on the street who are doing the actual hard work
Click to expand...

You nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.
> 
> *Why These Numbers are Different*
> 
> Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.
> 
> *Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
> *States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
> Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.
Click to expand...

And she obviusly would buy that reel estate from you you tell her you have in the ocean if you ever met face to face with her incredible gullibility,comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written other threads on this several months ago, my two kids are absolutely on the front lines of this.
> April/May and into June was bad. By July it was getting better.... today... in both of their metropolitan hospitals there are only a handful of CV patients. Last time I asked my daughter, there was only 2 on a respirator. Back in May there were two whole floors dedicated to CV patients and dozens on respirators.
> Most people who test positive are not only not sick enough to go to the hospital, but they are asymptomatic... not even getting sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I question every one of the asymptomatic counts.  all 89 million.  I have a dozen friends never tested who tested positive.  yes sir, you read that right.
Click to expand...

Someone would have to be an idiot NOT to question them,haven’t these trolls ever learned in their life to always question authority. Apparently not. I would not only say it’s safe to say all those deaths are from the cause of something else because of this excellent fact you pointed out,but also,my best friends father who had a Three year battle with a stroke,he died in January two months Before they even started talking about the virus,they correctly ruled the death at the time being from the stroke,well guess what? Back in March two months later when the alleged virus came out,the  hospital ruled his death from the virus,true story. I wish it wasn’t because it’s so sick and evil but it is,I just can’t make this kind of stuff up,I’m not clever like that.lol


----------



## bluzman61

LA RAM FAN said:


> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.


Thanks for the video.  I'll check it out and let you know what I think.


----------



## bluzman61

LA RAM FAN said:


> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.


Fantastic video.  This one tells the truth about how dishonest our media has been about reporting the number of people affected by Covid-19.  They've been dishonest AND dangerous with their misinformation.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another excellent example how our corrupt government is lying.
> These demloving trolls of course have no interest in pesky facts like that,notice how they evaded this excellent post of yours.lol hee hee.
> 
> they are clueless how the cdc is inflating the numbers rulingfatal gunshot wounds with the virus as the cause of death. Thinks for posting that,yeah I forgot about even the cdc stabbing themselves in the foot even admitting they inflated the numbers.lol
> 
> I. Have only stated this a hundred fucking times till I was blue in the face just to watch you and fellow troll care4all blantanly ignore those damning facts.
Click to expand...

They know the cdc is manipulating the numbers. None of them know of any wuhan illnesses.

they checked their souls with the devil


----------



## bluzman61

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another excellent example how our corrupt government is lying.
> These demloving trolls of course have no interest in pesky facts like that,notice how they evaded this excellent post of yours.lol hee hee.
> 
> they are clueless how the cdc is inflating the numbers rulingfatal gunshot wounds with the virus as the cause of death. Thinks for posting that,yeah I forgot about even the cdc stabbing themselves in the foot even admitting they inflated the numbers.lol
> 
> I. Have only stated this a hundred fucking times till I was blue in the face just to watch you and fellow troll care4all blantanly ignore those damning facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know the cdc is manipulating the numbers. None of them know of any wuhan illnesses.
> 
> they checked their souls with the devil
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

LA RAM FAN said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have written other threads on this several months ago, my two kids are absolutely on the front lines of this.
> April/May and into June was bad. By July it was getting better.... today... in both of their metropolitan hospitals there are only a handful of CV patients. Last time I asked my daughter, there was only 2 on a respirator. Back in May there were two whole floors dedicated to CV patients and dozens on respirators.
> Most people who test positive are not only not sick enough to go to the hospital, but they are asymptomatic... not even getting sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I question every one of the asymptomatic counts.  all 89 million.  I have a dozen friends never tested who tested positive.  yes sir, you read that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone would have to be an idiot NOT to question them,haven’t these trolls ever learned in their life to always question authority. Apparently not. I would not only say it’s safe to say all those deaths are from the cause of something else because of this excellent fact you pointed out,but also,my best friends father who had a Three year battle with a stroke,he died in January two months Before they even started talking about the virus,they correctly ruled the death at the time being from the stroke,well guess what? Back in March two months later when the alleged virus came out,the  hospital ruled his death from the virus,true story. I wish it wasn’t because it’s so sick and evil but it is,I just can’t make this kind of stuff up,I’m not clever like that.lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

LA RAM FAN said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The few and far between errors, were corrected immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go trolling as always with lies.as Always you proved you covered your ears and closed your eyes,the fact that you ignored how these doctors treated them with a cure that all their patients were cured from as soon as they got itthat’s being suppressed from our corrupt government and corporate controlled media you worship as gospel truth.,you of course are going to come back and troll and say these doctors who have risked their livlihoods and put their career on the line have all lied even after doing that,that these patriot whistleblowers are lying when they have said they have seen gunshot wounds to the head as a cause of death by the virus,quit while you and stop embarrassing yourself.lol
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

Crepitus said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

jc456 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it was at the end of March...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking calls from my daughter is getting to me...
> 
> 
> As I have said, my son is a Repiratory care Specialist at a major childrens hospital, and my daughter is a respiratory therapist at a major metro hospital.   She calls after almost every day she works. She gets upset, she is afraid for herself also obviously. Of the five ICU departments they...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children?  I thought the majority were old fks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most were, with my son the hell was they became the city's childrens hospital exclusively. Other hospitals were sending ALL of their kids there as they didn't want kids mixed in with CVs. So his problem was too many patients.
> My daughter was the one in the rooms, on the floor with CVs. And yes, most were 60 and above that were critical. By far. But there were at the beginning a few 20 somethings, 30s....40s... but yes most of the deaths were 65 and older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now be honest the reason they were busy was that they got all other hospital’s patients. It’s what you wrote. Those hospitals laid off staff due to no work. It’s a misconception of the issue.
Click to expand...

No that is not what I said... I don't understand your reasoning.
My son works at a children's hospital. One of the top 10 in the nation. They didn't take any CV patients for obvious reasons. However they got inundated by other patients other hospitals sent due to the number of CVs they had, and didn't want sick kids getting CV.
My daughter works at a different hospital. Not connected at all. They had 3 full floors of CVs by April. All of their ICUs were occupied by CV. All of their step ups were occupied by CVs, they were using makeshift rooms as step ups.  And lay offs??? Hell no. They work 12 hour shifts normally, 3 days a week. Both were working at least 4 if not 5.
NOW - is a very different story. The children's hospital is back to normal, and my daughters hospital only has a handful of CV with only one in ICU.

  The story of the day is this thing is getting WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better now. But the liberal news still portrays it as if it was still as bad as it was.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And the layoffs you speak of are not hospital floor staff. Some support staff and doctor nurses were laid off do to no patients being accepted.


----------



## Crepitus

bluzman61 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nevertheless it's fake news.  The crap in the OP is weeks old and the leader of that disaster has ready lost her job.

Think about that for a minute;

She screwed up so bad that a hospital fired an ER doctor in the middle of a pandemic.

That's nuts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bluzman61 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah I put this shill on ignore a long long time ago,he Always defends the governments version of events no matter how absurd they are,never addressing the evidence that proves the government is lying same as these other two trolls.i have him blocked so I have no doubt his post was childish same as the posts from the other two dem loving trolls who have posted here.lol


----------



## Crepitus

LA RAM FAN said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I put this shill on ignore a long long time ago,he Always defends the governments version of events no matter how absurd they are,never addressing the evidence that proves the government is lying same as these other two trolls.i have him blocked so I have no doubt his post was childish same as the posts from the other two dem loving trolls who have posted here.lol
Click to expand...

That's because conspiracy theories aren't evidence of anything except the gullibility of the person advancing them.


----------



## buttercup

jc456 said:


> well we know the hospitals didn't fill up, they laid people off.
> 
> damn nursing unions are going on strike for lack of pay.




Yep, the tik tok videos are very telling.


----------



## buttercup

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.
> 
> *Why These Numbers are Different*
> 
> Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.
> 
> *Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
> *States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
> Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.
Click to expand...


In addition to counting "presumed" and "probable"s, they've also openly admitted counting deaths from clear alternate causes as covid, if the person allegedly tests positive. And since we know the testing itself is unreliable, I am truly amazed that anyone still cites the official numbers, they are a complete joke.


----------



## Care4all

buttercup said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.
> 
> *Why These Numbers are Different*
> 
> Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.
> 
> *Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
> *States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
> Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition to counting "presumed" and "probable"s, they've also openly admitted counting deaths from clear alternate causes as covid, if the person allegedly tests positive. And since we know the testing itself is unreliable, I am truly amazed that anyone still cites the official numbers, they are a complete joke.
Click to expand...

The mistakes early on, were corrected, and taken out of the numbers buttercup, how do you even think you know about them?  Because the errors were found....And every article I've read on the mistakes, were corrected.

And no, the main test used in hospitals is the gold standard, covid test, where false neg and pos are a real rarity.

You believing this whacko in the video who has been shown to not know what she and group is talking about is quite surprising that you give her your support.  She was laid off of her job for lying.....she never worked with covid patients as she claimed.....

All doctors treating these really sick covid cases in the hospital who die are NOT CROOKS and CORRUPT fraudsters as you keep claiming, nor are the thousands of coroner's confirming the causes of death.

You want to believe they all are...So your conspiracy can work out in your head, I suppose? But I just don't buy in to that far fetched and imo, ridiculous, and outlandish, crapola.


----------



## jc456

buttercup said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.
> 
> *Why These Numbers are Different*
> 
> Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.
> 
> *Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
> *States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
> Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition to counting "presumed" and "probable"s, they've also openly admitted counting deaths from clear alternate causes as covid, if the person allegedly tests positive. And since we know the testing itself is unreliable, I am truly amazed that anyone still cites the official numbers, they are a complete joke.
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## buttercup

Care4all said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.
> 
> *Why These Numbers are Different*
> 
> Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.
> 
> *Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
> *States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
> Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition to counting "presumed" and "probable"s, they've also openly admitted counting deaths from clear alternate causes as covid, if the person allegedly tests positive. And since we know the testing itself is unreliable, I am truly amazed that anyone still cites the official numbers, they are a complete joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mistakes early on, were corrected, and taken out of the numbers buttercup, how do you even think you know about them?  Because the errors were found....And every article I've read on the mistakes, were corrected.
> 
> And no, the main test used in hospitals is the gold standard, covid test, where false neg and pos are a real rarity.
> 
> You believing this whacko in the video who has been shown to not know what she and group is talking about is quite surprising that you give her your support.  She was laid off of her job for lying.....she never worked with covid patients as she claimed.....
> 
> All doctors treating these really sick covid cases in the hospital who die are NOT CROOKS and CORRUPT fraudsters as you keep claiming, nor are the thousands of coroner's confirming the causes of death.
> 
> You want to believe they all are...So your conspiracy can work out in your head, I suppose? But I just don't buy in to that far fetched and imo, ridiculous, and outlandish, crapola.
Click to expand...


I didn’t even watch that video in the original post, I wasn’t talking about that, and I wasn’t talking about temporary mistakes or errors. I was talking about THEIR OWN methods for counting cases, straight from the horses mouth! That has been ongoing since the start, and it has been in their own writings, which you have completely ignored, only to believe the liars on the controlled corporate media!

And it’s not just in their own writings, numerous doctors and healthcare workers have corroborated that, and tons of regular people have attested to the statistical chicanery going on and what a joke the whole thing is!

Seriously, you need to stop trusting the liars on the controlled msm, who are nothing but the mouthpiece of the ptsb, and start opening your eyes!  I get that you’re deeply invested in your position, but you have to be completely and willfully blind at this point to not see what is going on. Have you not noticed the tyranny happening in different places around the world? Have you not noticed what is happening in Australia, which has become an outright police state in certain areas?  Are you unaware of the numerous draconian agendas attached to this scam? And not new agendas that suddenly came about in response to this scamdemic, but agendas that had been in the works for a long time that just needed a pretext.

You don’t strike me as a dishonest type, so if you can’t see what is going on by now then you are deeply brainwashed and stubbornly committed to your position with zero interest in anything but what the idiot box is spoon-feeding you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

buttercup said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have others.  they all fake cause you said so? there's a link from the CDC.  here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Death Data and Resources - National Vital Statistics System
> 
> 
> National Center for Health Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 deaths are identified using a new ICD–10 code.* When COVID-19 is reported as a cause of death – or when it is listed as a “probable” or “presumed” cause — the death is coded as *U07.1*. This can include cases with or without laboratory confirmation.
> 
> *Why These Numbers are Different*
> 
> Provisional death counts may not match counts from other sources, such as media reports or numbers from county health departments. Counts by NCHS often track 1–2 weeks behind other data.
> 
> *Death certificates take time to be completed.* There are many steps to filling out and submitting a death certificate. Waiting for test results can create additional delays.
> *States report at different rates.* Currently, 63% of all U.S. deaths are reported within 10 days of the date of death, but there is significant variation between states.
> Can't make it up.  they report any death a wuhan death.  then maybe they go back when it doesn't come back as such weeks later.  yeah, I have real estate for you in the ocean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition to counting "presumed" and "probable"s, they've also openly admitted counting deaths from clear alternate causes as covid, if the person allegedly tests positive. And since we know the testing itself is unreliable, I am truly amazed that anyone still cites the official numbers, they are a complete joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mistakes early on, were corrected, and taken out of the numbers buttercup, how do you even think you know about them?  Because the errors were found....And every article I've read on the mistakes, were corrected.
> 
> And no, the main test used in hospitals is the gold standard, covid test, where false neg and pos are a real rarity.
> 
> You believing this whacko in the video who has been shown to not know what she and group is talking about is quite surprising that you give her your support.  She was laid off of her job for lying.....she never worked with covid patients as she claimed.....
> 
> All doctors treating these really sick covid cases in the hospital who die are NOT CROOKS and CORRUPT fraudsters as you keep claiming, nor are the thousands of coroner's confirming the causes of death.
> 
> You want to believe they all are...So your conspiracy can work out in your head, I suppose? But I just don't buy in to that far fetched and imo, ridiculous, and outlandish, crapola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t even watch that video in the original post, I wasn’t talking about that, and I wasn’t talking about temporary mistakes or errors. I was talking about THEIR OWN methods for counting cases, straight from the horses mouth! That has been ongoing since the start, and it has been in their own writings, which you have completely ignored, only to believe the liars on the controlled corporate media!
> 
> And it’s not just in their own writings, numerous doctors and healthcare workers have corroborated that, and tons of regular people have attested to the statistical chicanery going on and what a joke the whole thing is!
> 
> Seriously, you need to stop trusting the liars on the controlled msm, who are nothing but the mouthpiece of the ptsb, and start opening your eyes!  I get that you’re deeply invested in your position, but you have to be completely and willfully blind at this point to not see what is going on. Have you not noticed the tyranny happening in different places around the world? Have you not noticed what is happening in Australia, which has become an outright police state in certain areas?  Are you unaware of the numerous draconian agendas attached to this scam? And not new agendas that suddenly came about in response to this scamdemic, but agendas that had been in the works for a long time that just needed a pretext.
> 
> You don’t strike me as a dishonest type, so if you can’t see what is going on by now then you are deeply brainwashed and stubbornly committed to your position with zero interest in anything but what the idiot box is spoon-feeding you.
Click to expand...



I notice true to form as she ALWAYS does,after a major ass kicking by you she ran off with her tail between her legs like clockwork.

i see how she keeps cowardly and arrogantly evading the pesky facts  of mine as well that whistle blower doctors have come forward putting their careers and livlihoods on the line by going against the government narrative.they are risking everything doing that,they have NO REASON to make up stuff that they have seen pretty much every death from a car accident to a fatal gunshot wound ruled as a suicide. to ignore those facts is blatantly trolling.

she is obviously dense as well to the fact there are doctors out there that because they are people,they are only human and like many humans,they cave into greed thinking money will buy them happiness sense they know they have so much money to gain by ruling a fatal gunshot wound to the head as a death from covid they do so,duh,how freaking dumb can someone get?

she also blatantly ignores what i have said till i was blue in the face that many patriot doctors who have a conscience and understand money WONT buy them happiness,whisle blowers like them that are NOT corrupt,have come forward and talked about the doctors that ARE corrupt and have gone along with it.someone here needs to fucking grow up and stop evading facts that these hospitals are getting tens of thousands of dollars for ruling all deaths from something else as being from covid. grow up.

my best friends  father,after a three year battle with a stroke,passed away in january.the hospitalcorrectly ruled his death at the time  as cause of stroke, when the virus started hitting the news two months later,they then changed the ruling of the death to covid,these are sick people,she is in denial on that. she probably will say im making this all up or crap like that. I am not clever like that,i could never dream something up like that,i dont have that kind of imagination.jesus christ,grow up already and act like an adult.


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
Click to expand...





Problem is Jack, you are usually mistaken about almost everything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is Jack, you are usually mistaken about almost everything.
Click to expand...


coming from a troll  who cowardly ignores how the patriots cant beat great teams in the playoffs without cheating and have the refs in their pockets plus ignores  the corruption of a certain country,your one to talk.    

obviously a propaganda link,miserable fail.

trolls who defend the corruption of the cheatriots and ignore the corruption of a country as yourself,have no more credibility than care4all does. 
plus dismises everything  misterbeal  says,the most honest,objective,open minded constructive poster at this site.

oh and not only that,buttercup took the trolls here that keep tooting the horn of the governmnets version of events in her last post,that the media is lying and the dem leaders are detroying this country. love how you think some propaganda bs INTERNET link somehow debunks my factual videos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and this is why troll

ere you trump haters all so fucking retarded that you cant even understand plain english of what i have posted over a hundred fucking times just to watch you fucking cowards ignore here that MANY PATRIOTIC WHISTLEBLOWING DOCTORS HAVE EXPOSED THIS HOAX,THAT THESE CREDIBLE PEOPLE THAT WORK "INSIDE HOSPITALS" HAVE WITNESSED FIRSTHAND HOW THE HOSPITALS ARE TAKING PAYOFFS TO INFLATE THE NUMBERS,THAT ITS NOT SOME CRAZY WRITER SAYING THIS OR THAT PICTURES TAKEN BY THE MEDIA CLAIMING THERE ARE THOUSANDS OF DEATHS LINED UP AT A HOSPITAL WERE NOT EVEN AT THAT HOSPITAL HERE IN THE STATES,THAT IT WAS FROM ANOTHER HOSPITAL FROM ANOTHER COUNTRY TAKEN YEARS AGO,THAT ITS NOT SOME CRAZY BEAT WRITER SAYING THIS,THAT IT IS FUCKING DOCTORS THAT UNLIKE YOU COWARDS,LOOK OUTSIDE THE BOX AND DO THEIR HOMEWORK INSTEAD OF BELIEVING EVERYTHING THE FUCKING MEDIA TELLS THEM?

jesus christ grow the fuck up over your childish hate for trump that you cant get past the facts and stop being such fucking cowards afraid to look at the facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit they’ve been debunked liar.there have been many patriot whistleblowers that have seen hospital deaths caused by gunshot wounds or car accidents ruled as Covid virus deaths you brainwashed sheep,did I put this in the current events section,no I did no so stop with the babble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well there are those who have not been tested and received calls they were positive!  there is that.
> 
> There is the admitted fudging of the numbers by the CDC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers
> 
> 
> The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers, Fake death data,  CDC, coupled with wild guesstimates from experts, relentless barrage of fear porn the mainstream media subjects Americans to around the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadafreepress.com
Click to expand...


jc456 also took you to school toofreak troll.you think others have not come on here nad backed me up cause you are butthurt i have proved you wrong so many times like how you love cheaters who cant beat great football teams without cheating proving what a troll you are who has no conscience.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

for all the trolls like care4all,toofreak and that other one,eat shit liars.

these people are not liars as you all are.

https://banned.video/watch?id=5f8dd9459f98c81507da6245 none of you will watch it sense it debunks your lies though as we both know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i wonder what all the stupid fuck trolls who keep ignoring these credible doctors are going to try and come up with this time in their embarrassment that the media is lying to them.LOL






						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## kseeding

buttercup said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well we know the hospitals didn't fill up, they laid people off.
> 
> damn nursing unions are going on strike for lack of pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the tik tok videos are very telling.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with this? Don't they have a right to have fun like this even in this pandemic? It's not like they are doing this everyday LMAO. Don't you know the word resiliency???


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NURSE: "COVID" was a Lie, but NOW People are "Throwing blood clots" all over and dying suddenly
					

I received an email from a listener to my radio show who is a nurse.   She claims that originally, the entire




					halturnerradioshow.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						The COVID Revolt!
					

The only docs that “support” herd immunity are those trying to do so via vaccine... not infections.  There isn't a difference buddy.  Herd immunity is herd immunity, it doesn't matter how you achieve it.  Are you high? Of course it matters. You can reach herd immunity through vaccination where...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr. Carrie Madej on the Dangerous COVID-19 Vaccines
					

Dr. Carrie Madej is an Osteopathic Internal Medicine Physician who blends traditional & holistic medicine. She also directed two large medical clinics in Georgia. Dr. Madej has always been fascinated by vaccines and has spent her life studying them.…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

“This is the Greatest Hoax ever Perpetrated on an Unsuspecting Public” Dr. Roger Hodkinson (DELETED)
					

The Community and Public Services Committee on the Council Chambers in Edmonton, Alberta Canada got a surprise caller on Nov. 13, 2020. Dr. Roger Hodkinson voiced his thoughts on COVID-19, masks, and lockdowns. Dr. Hodkinson is Chairman of the Royal…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Bernhard

Look, hundreds of thousands of people have died of Covid so far.

Why can't you stop disrespecting them and the memory of their relatives for petty political purposes?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernhard said:


> Look, hundreds of thousands of people have died of Covid so far.
> 
> Why can't you stop disrespecting them and the memory of their relatives for petty political purposes?


if you are not going to contribute anything to the discussion of the thread and read the evidence in the links i give go fuck off and troll somewhere else you paid china shill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Breaking! Nurse Witnesses Hospitals Murder Patients for Covid-19 Money
					

Nurse Erin Marie Olzewski joins The Alex Jones Show to break down what she witnessed while working the Covid 'Front Lines' in New York.  https://www.infowars.com/ http://europe.infowars.com https://banned.video/  Our Christmas Super Sale is no…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

America’s Frontline Doctors met at the CDC to make our message clear. | Dr. Simone Gold
					

America’s Frontline Doctors met at the CDC to make our message clear. Experimental vaccines should NEVER be mandated or forced by businesses or govt. This choice should always remain between a doctor and a patient. Please sign our petition demandi…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Lipush

So, I guess that you never came across someone who recovered from the Virus? Because that's the only real way you to have any real idea. To each evidence you bring a link to, one can bring an evidence to contradict.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

REGISTERED NURSE AND SEVERAL DOCTORS TELL THE TRUTH TO THE COVIDIOTS [2020-12-30] (VIDEO)
					

In a scathing scolding to the idiot beLIEvers  (aka COVIDIOTS) of this Fake Pandemic (aka PLANdemic/SCAMdemic/CASEdemic), Medical Doctors and Nurses all over the earth tell the TRUTH in order to Wake Up the severely handicapped New World Order Sheep…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Thevolunteerwino

Bernhard said:


> Look, hundreds of thousands of people have died of Covid so far.
> 
> Why can't you stop disrespecting them and the memory of their relatives for petty political purposes?


Look hundreds of thousands of people have died in car accidents.  Why cant you quit distespecting them by driving around in your car. Whats wrong with you


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, hundreds of thousands of people have died of Covid so far.
> 
> Why can't you stop disrespecting them and the memory of their relatives for petty political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> Look hundreds of thousands of people have died in car accidents.  Why cant you quit distespecting them by driving around in your car. Whats wrong with you
Click to expand...




Thevolunteerwino said:


> Bernhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, hundreds of thousands of people have died of Covid so far.
> 
> Why can't you stop disrespecting them and the memory of their relatives for petty political purposes?
> 
> 
> 
> Look hundreds of thousands of people have died in car accidents.  Why cant you quit distespecting them by driving around in your car. Whats wrong with you
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						Watch - Hospital Nurse Exposes Planned COVID Scam Claims She Was Told By Management 'COVID Crisis' will be coming next week
					





					rense.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ultimate Proof: Covid-19 Was Planned to Usher in the New World Order
					

Ultimate Proof: Covid-19 Was Planned to Usher in the New World Order




					humansarefree.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						COVID-911: From Homeland Security to Biosecurity
					

"9/11, as we were told repeatedly in the days, weeks, and months after the attack, was the day that changed everything. And now a new event has come along to once again throw the world into chaos. But whereas the post-9/11 era introduced America to the concept of homeland security, the COVID-19...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## jc456

Watching tv series Resident tonight, new doctor at main hospital, nurse asked why she came there, response by new doctor, my previous hospital shut down due to financial trouble, nurse, that’s been happening all over the country.
Can’t make it up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Virologist: ‘We Are Going to Pay Huge Price’ for COVID Mass Vaccination Campaign
					

In an open letter to WHO and in a follow-up video interview, Dr. Geert Vanden Bossche, says that by vaccinating everyone with a vaccine that doesn’t prevent transmission, we are destroying people’s immune systems, and setting the stage for a global health disaster.




					childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						COVID Shot:  Rising Deaths, Serious Injury, Spontaneous Miscarriages and Stillbirths
					





					rense.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent stuff here.
doctors and scientists speaking out on the dangers of the vaccine


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## surada

QAnon Is Freaking Out Over Ivanka Trump’s COVID Vaccine Photo
					

Depending on who you ask, the photo was staged, or it’s a message, or it’s proof she’s dead.




					www.vice.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## EvMetro

Looks like surada is a q fan, lol...


----------



## surada

EvMetro said:


> Looks like surada is a q fan, lol...



Don't you think they're insane?


----------



## Rumpboogie

LA RAM FAN said:


> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.


In case you libtard idiots don't know it, a BIG part of the New World Order cabal's agenda is to DE-POPULATE the planet.  Of course you wouldn't know that since you have your heads so far up CNN's ass that if CNN turns a corner you'll all break your necks, and never look at the TRUTH on the alternative media.  The so-called Corona "vaccines" destroy your immune system, killing it off to be replaced by immunity SPECIFIC ONLY TO THIS PARTICULAR STRAIN OF COVID.  So it "cures" you this time around, but soon as you'e hit with just a common flu or OTHER strain, you have NO IMMUNITY and are GOOD AS DEAD.  Furthermore, they are not even vaccines, not ONE of them has been certified by the FDA, they are only OK'd for EMERGENCY USE ONLY.  And furthermore, taking any of those vaccines renders your health insurance NULL AND VOID with many insurance companies if you experience any complications ... because you VOLUNTEERED TO BE A GUINEA PIG and did so by your own stupid choice.  And furthermore, those vaccines are deliberately engineered to not cause major problems (in most cases) for 9 - 12 months out, specifically to make it nearly impossibe to prove those complications are due to the vaccine.  In Europe it has been proven that over 10,000 people have DIED FROM THE VACCINE.  And if that's not enough, even if the vaccine fails to kill your ass, there is emerging proof that it will make an entire generation sterile ... perfect for the NWO's plans.

When it is known that your natural immune system has a 98% success at defeating the corona virus, seems to me that only an abject IDIOT would take a vaccine that has all of these questions, emerging negatives, and possible horrific results.

To me, the GOOD NEWS is that most conservatives are fully aware of this and won't let anyone give them the jab without shooting them first, while most brain-dead libtards who ARE abject idiots are running to their doctors to be first in line to get the jab and will most likely be DEAD a year or so from now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## konradv

Apparently there are a lot of stupid people around.  If you're looking for info, at least go to the real experts and not some internet rando.

Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


----------



## RodISHI

Odd, the experts tried to get a stop to the studies even but the bought and paid for slimes have just pressed on with these pseudo vaccines being pushed off on the ignorant and blind like candy. America better put a stop to the subjugation happening across the country or we will not have a country.









						Dr. Wodarg and Dr. Yeadon request a stop of all corona vaccination studies and call for co-signing the petition - 2020 NEWS
					

On December 1, 2020, the ex-Pfizer head of respiratory research Dr. Michael Yeadon and the lung specialist and former head of the public health department Dr. Wolfgang Wodarg filed an application with the EMA, the European Medicine Agency responsible for EU-wide drug approval, for the immediate...




					2020news.de
				




excerpts:
On December 1, 2020, the ex-Pfizer head of respiratory research Dr. Michael Yeadon and the lung specialist and former head of the public health department Dr. Wolfgang Wodarg filed an application with the EMA, the European Medicine Agency responsible for EU-wide drug approval, for the immediate suspension of all SARS CoV 2 vaccine studies, in particular the BioNtech/Pfizer study on BNT162b (EudraCT number 2020-002641-42)...

Furthermore, they demand that it must be excluded, e.g. by means of animal experiments, that risks already known from previous studies, which partly originate from the nature of the corona viruses, can be realized. The concerns are directed in particular to the following points:


The formation of so-called “non-neutralizing antibodies” can lead to an exaggerated immune reaction, especially when the test person is confronted with the real, “wild” virus after vaccination. This so-called antibody-dependent amplification, ADE, has long been known from experiments with corona vaccines in cats, for example. In the course of these studies all cats that *initially tolerated the vaccination well died after catching the wild virus... *
The vaccinations are expected to produce antibodies against spike proteins of SARS-CoV-2. However, spike proteins also contain syncytin-homologous proteins, which are essential for the formation of the placenta in mammals such as humans. It must be absolutely ruled out that a vaccine against SARS-CoV-2 could trigger an immune reaction against *syncytin-1*, as otherwise infertility
Dr. Wodarg and Dr. Yeadon demand that the studies – for the protection of the life and health of the volunteers – should not be continued until a study design is available that is suitable to address the significant safety concerns expressed by an increasing number of renowned scientists against the vaccine and the study design.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						THE COVID VAXXED MUST BE QUARANTINED! Expert Consensus | The Liberty Beacon
					

A vital panel discussion was held on April 22nd with a group of leading medical experts deeply concerned for the continued existence of the human species ...




					www.thelibertybeacon.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

America’s Frontline Doctors warn that covid vaccinated can transmit "spike proteins" into the air
					

In the live experiment currently being conducted on humanity, it doesn’t matter whether you are in the vaccinated group or the unvaccinated control group. No one will remain 100 percent unaffected. The new, gene-altering technology being rolled out by pharmaceutical companies will affect everyone’s




					www.naturalnews.com
				












						Dr. Carrie Madej reveals to Health Ranger that Covid vaccines contain "exotic nanotech" for tracking and bio-control
					

There is so much to the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) "vaccination" agenda that people are not aware of, but that experts like internal medicine physician Dr. Carrie Madej are warning have ominous implications for the future of humanity.  In the following episode of Brighteon Conversation




					www.naturalnews.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Debt Rattle May 11 2021 - The Automatic Earth
					

Support the Automatic Earth in virustime. Click at the top of the sidebars to donate with Paypal and Patreon.




					www.theautomaticearth.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Majority of Covid Hospital Admissions Over Winter Were Vaccinated, PHE Study Shows
					

The Government announced results from two new vaccine studies from Public Health England (PHE) yesterday. One looks at how much




					lockdownsceptics.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Deadly COVID-19 Vaccine Coverup — Virginia Stoner Writing & Art
					

FACT: There has been a massive increase in deaths reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) from the COVID-19 vaccines. Why?




					www.virginiastoner.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

7 Paralysis Cases Reported After Pfizer Injection, As More Schools Require Shots
					

WSMV News 7 Nashville reports this week that a North Carolina woman lies paralyzed after taking the Pfizer mRNA injection, after she reached out to the station to tell her story. Per what has becom…




					coronanews123.wordpress.com
				






			Tell this to your doctor |
		










						The COVID Jab, a Genocidal Weapon of Mass Destruction
					

by Kelleigh Nelson What connects two thousand years of genocide? Too much pwer in too few hands. —Simon Wiesenthal The more it (vaccination) is supported by public authorities, the more will its dangers and disadvantages be concealed or denied. ― M. Beddow Bayly, British physician The duty of...




					newswithviews.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

COVID vaccines ‘must be halted immediately,’ renowned toxicologist tells CDC - LifeSite
					

We must halt all COVID vaccine administration immediately, before we create a true pandemic that we cannot reign in,’ warned Dr. Janci Chunn Lindsay, Ph.D.




					www.lifesitenews.com
				












						Never Has a Vaccine Injured so Many: Israeli People`s Committee Report of Deaths and Injuries following the Pfizer Experimental COVID Shots
					

We hereby clarify that The Israeli People`s Committee is an independent organization relying on publicly available information from official publications and social networks. The information has been checked by members of the committee to avoid false, refuted, and erroneous data. While the Prime...




					healthimpactnews.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

STUDY: Pfizer vaccine causes catastrophic damage to every system of your body
					

STUDY: Pfizer vaccine causes catastrophic damage to every system of your body



					www.afinalwarning.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr. Cole on Covid Jabs: "We've Seen More Deaths From This Shot Than All Vaccines in the Last 20 Years Combined" (AUDIO)
					

Dr. Ryan Cole, owner and operator of Cole Diagnostics, has been very outspoken against the Covid lockdowns/quarantine and has warned about the mRNA vaccine. The Idaho doctor on Wednesday said he is not anti-vaccine but he warned against the experimental Covid jabs. “We’ve seen more deaths from...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Doctors around the world unite to call the Covid Vaccines “Unnecessary, Ineffective and Unsafe”
					

DOCTORS from around the world have urged the public not to take any Covid-19 vaccine saying they are “unnecessary, ineffective and unsafe”. By Oliver May There is growing fear, not just in the UK, …




					dailyexpose.co.uk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

STUDY: ‘Third Wave’ Of Sickness And Death Will Be Dominated By Those Who Have Been Fully Vaccinated
					

When genetic scientists decided to recklessly meddle with the human immune system, the aftermath of the first round of gene therapy jabs guaranteed only one thing: ongoing direct access to humans for an unending series of additional gene therapy shots. For those who died as a result, no...




					www.technocracy.news
				












						WARNING: New World Health Organization Group to Plan Health and the Economy of the Entire World
					

Robert Wenzel




					www.economicpolicyjournal.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Doctors around the world unite to call the Covid Vaccines “Unnecessary, Ineffective and Unsafe”
					

DOCTORS from around the world have urged the public not to take any Covid-19 vaccine saying they are “unnecessary, ineffective and unsafe”. By Oliver May There is growing fear, not just in the UK, …




					dailyexpose.co.uk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

IF PEOPLE GET JABBED AFTER WATCHING THIS THEY ARE BEYOND SAVING
					

Pretty much nails every salient talking point with visuals to keep it interesting.




					odysee.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

IF PEOPLE GET JABBED AFTER WATCHING THIS THEY ARE BEYOND SAVING
					

Pretty much nails every salient talking point with visuals to keep it interesting.




					odysee.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A FINAL WARNING TO HUMANITY FROM FORMER PFIZER CHIEF SCIENTIST MICHAEL YEADON
					

Visit the post for more.



					ncrenegade.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fauci's criminal history dates back decades
					

Many people are unaware of just how long Anthony Fauci has been a mainstay in the federal government. Going back all the way to the early 1980s, Fauci has been trying to scare people into fearing their loved ones, just as he continues to do today with the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19).  Back in 198




					www.naturalnews.com
				












						Governments Around The World Offer Extravagant Bribes In Desperate Effort To Increase COVID Vaccine Uptake
					

While indigenous communities in Mexico reject the COVID shot, the international effort to convince the public to take it is in full effect.




					www.thelastamericanvagabond.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow this is crazy









						New Pfizer study: Four fifths of all vaccinated children aged 12 and over complain of side effects | Free West Media
					

Pfizer/BioNTech published a study on the safety and use of their vaccine last Wednesday. It refers to the current status of the vaccination studies in the context of emergency approval. Some 78,9 percent of the vaccinated children developed some form of side effect.




					freewestmedia.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

French virologist, knight of the Legion of Honor, winner of the Nobel Prize in Medicine and Physiology Luc Montagnier made some shocking statements:

In April 2020 Dr. Montagnier stated that Covid-19 was artificially created. This virus, in his opinion, was created artificially when scientists tried to invent a vaccine against AIDS, but accidentally missed it from a laboratory in China.

Recently, this leading virologist made an even more shocking statement:

*“All vaccinated people will die within two years.”*

“Those who have already been vaccinated with at least one dose have no hope or treatment. We must be ready for the cremation of the bodies.”

The specialist confirmed the claims of other prominent virologists after studying the ingredients of the vaccine. 

*“They will all die from antibody-dependent amplification. That’s all there is to it.”*

Luc Montagnier


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PRO-VAX DOC: “I CAN NO LONGER RECOMMEND THE VACCINE TO ANY INDIVIDUAL”
					

PRO-VAX DOC: “I CAN NO LONGER RECOMMEND THE VACCINE TO ANY INDIVIDUAL” Jim Meehan, MD, has a candid “doctor to doctor” discussion with Professor of Medicine, Peter McCullough, MD, about why he changed his mind on recommending the Covid vaccine to his patients, especially if they have already...



					thehighwire.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

man this blows my mind









						COLLATERAL DAMAGE: New Study CONFIRMS Trump Was Right - And Fauci, Democrats, Media, Tech Giants, etc. Lied About HCQ and AZM to Damage Trump and MURDERED HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS in Process
					

Collateral Damage. That’s the new definition for the US Coronavirus deaths. The Gateway Pundit has reported extensively this past year on the effects of hydroxychloroquine in treating the COVID-19 virus. We knew and reported that Dr. Tony Fauci and the medical elites conspired to ban the use of...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				









						1,000 Lawyers and 10,000 Doctors Join Together and File Lawsuit to Prosecute the "2nd Nuremburg Tribunal" Against Corona Fraud Scandal
					

Fuellmich is a real-deal lawyer who has won cases against corporations like Volkswagon and Deutsche Bank.  https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/05/1000-lawyers-10000-doctors-join-together-file-lawsuit-prosecute-2nd-nuremburg-tribunal-corona-fraud-scandal/



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> man this blows my mind
> ....


That would require the world's smallest explosion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

'Urgent' British report calls for complete cessation of COVID vaccines in humans | America's Frontline Doctors
					

Medical And Legal Resources To Defend Your Freedom ... Advocates for Liberty, Health, and Justice. Join Us.…




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org
				












						Dr Zelenko calls child vaccine mandate 'coercive human experimentation, crimes against humanity' - America's Frontline Doctors
					

Zelenko Protocol discoverer Dr. Vladimir Zev Zelenko MD today called child vaccine mandates "coercive human experimentation," calling for those responsible for such policies to be tried for "crimes against humanity.""According to the CDC, healthy kids 18 or younger have a 99.998% rate of...




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org
				












						Citizen Corps | America's Frontline Doctors
					

AFLDS Citizen Corps is on a mission 100 to awaken the sleeping lion of American Liberty and light the path for humanity around the world.




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org
				












						Dr. Simone Gold | The Fight Against Medical Corruption - America's Frontline Doctors
					

Dr. Simone Gold | The Fight Against Medical Corruption




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org
				












						Interview: Listen to NY pharmacist discuss his refusal to administer experimental biological agents without informed consent - America's Frontline Doctors
					

America's Frontline Doctors (AFLDS) spoke to New York pharmacist Joel Wood about his dismissal for his refusal to administer experimental biological agents without providing his patients the ability to give their informed consent to receive them.On May 5th, Wood called an anonymous ethics line...




					americasfrontlinedoctors.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						Many Doctors, Stores & Services Providers Are Now Refusing To Admittance to The Vaccinated! – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com
				








__





						Very Angry Nurse Has Had It With The Covid-19 HOAX! – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						THE HOUSE OF CARDS BEGINS TO FALL! Dr. Sherri Tenpenny Testifies, Ordinary Citizens Were Shocked! – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com
				








__





						CVS Pharmacist Becomes a Whistleblower After Losing Job Over Refusal to Kill People with COVID-19 Shots! – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com
				








__





						Official From Pfizer’s Own Documents: Both Inhalation and Skin Contact Will Transmit From the Vaccinated to the Unvaccinated Whatever is in the Vaccine! – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com
				












						Doctors Speak Out: Chief of Pediatric Infectious Diseases at Tufts Warns About Vaccinating Children
					

Lucien Wiggins, 12, arrived at Tufts Children’s Hospital by ambulance June 7 with chest pains, dizziness and high levels of a protein in his blood that indicated inflammation of his heart. The symptoms had begun a day earlier, the morning after his second vaccination with the Pfizer-BioNTech...




					basedunderground.com


----------



## Rye Catcher

Death-Ninja said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's no crazier then you are, you're a fascist democrat who actually lives in stark raving terror of wuhan virus, a virus 99.8%(WHO)of all who come down with will easily survive.... Now, slap that mask back on and retreat back to basement and shelter in place as the party has ordered...
Click to expand...

This comment ^^^ is why I wonder why a minority of Americans are either brainwashed and thus willfully ignorant or just plain stupid.  Vaccinations have been successfully used in saving the lives of millions of people since small pox was cured.









						Edward Jenner and the history of smallpox and vaccination
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Death-Ninja

Rye Catcher said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's no crazier then you are, you're a fascist democrat who actually lives in stark raving terror of wuhan virus, a virus 99.8%(WHO)of all who come down with will easily survive.... Now, slap that mask back on and retreat back to basement and shelter in place as the party has ordered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This comment ^^^ is why I wonder why a minority of Americans are either brainwashed and thus willfully ignorant or just plain stupid.  Vaccinations have been successfully used in saving the lives of millions of people since small pox was cured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Jenner and the history of smallpox and vaccination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
Click to expand...

What I wonder at, what amazes me considerably, is just how far out of the loop you fascists really are on science, and technology! Thats why we refer to you, as "public school intellectual abortion's," you are literally brain dead, the body walks and it talks, but its dead from the base of the neck on up!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Death-Ninja said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's no crazier then you are, you're a fascist democrat who actually lives in stark raving terror of wuhan virus, a virus 99.8%(WHO)of all who come down with will easily survive.... Now, slap that mask back on and retreat back to basement and shelter in place as the party has ordered...
Click to expand...


Yep. Posts like this remind me that half of America has lost its fucking marbles. Honestly, do we really want people like this being entrusted with the sacred privilege of voting?


----------



## Death-Ninja

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's no crazier then you are, you're a fascist democrat who actually lives in stark raving terror of wuhan virus, a virus 99.8%(WHO)of all who come down with will easily survive.... Now, slap that mask back on and retreat back to basement and shelter in place as the party has ordered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Posts like this remind me that half of America has lost its fucking marbles. Honestly, do we really want people like this being entrusted with the sacred privilege of voting?
Click to expand...

You understand that half of the CDC refuses to take silly ass vaccine, you do understand that don't you, or has MSNBC not gotten around to that little factoid yet? Do you understand that the virus is an absolute statistical laugher, now proven via science you retards refuse to see, hear, or speak of, that *the vaunted bio-attack possesses a case fatality rate literally identical to that of seasonal flu,* which explains why democratic fascists in control of the NIH/CDC, and certain states governments, were intentionally combining the two figures all throughout last winter and autumn, so as to inflate irrational fear in retards just like yourself, may I speculate further that you are that special brand of retard that rides bike with mask pasted to face, and ditto for any automobile driving you engage in????


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Death-Ninja said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND OPINION PROJECT ON COVID19:  AMERICA'S FRONTLINE DOCTORS (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> America’s Frontline Doctors Summit - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society. TAKE NOTE THAT NONE OF THEM ARE WEARING FACE MASKS WHICH ARE DETRIMENTAL TO H…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bitchute.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these doctors are patriots and my heros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's no crazier then you are, you're a fascist democrat who actually lives in stark raving terror of wuhan virus, a virus 99.8%(WHO)of all who come down with will easily survive.... Now, slap that mask back on and retreat back to basement and shelter in place as the party has ordered...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. Posts like this remind me that half of America has lost its fucking marbles. Honestly, do we really want people like this being entrusted with the sacred privilege of voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand that half of the CDC refuses to take silly ass vaccine, you do understand that don't you, or has MSNBC not gotten around to that little factoid yet? Do you understand that the virus is an absolute statistical laugher, now proven via science you retards refuse to see, hear, or speak of, that *the vaunted bio-attack possesses a case fatality rate literally identical to that of seasonal flu,* which explains why democratic fascists in control of the NIH/CDC, and certain states governments, were intentionally combining the two figures all throughout last winter and autumn, so as to inflate irrational fear in retards just like yourself, may I speculate further that you are that special brand of retard that rides bike with mask pasted to face, and ditto for any automobile driving you engage in????
Click to expand...


Wow. Lots of BS to unpack. Whelp, let me just leave it at this...the people who are smart take the vaccine and move on. The people who scream CONSPIRACY THEORY!!...get the herp and get hospitalized...Hopefully, they go out like the patriots they claim to be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Death-Ninja you handed this dumbass his ass to him on a platter.


----------



## surada

LA RAM FAN said:


>



Have YOU asked your doctor or do you just cruise the internet?


----------



## the other mike

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Wow. Lots of BS to unpack.


And you are the confirmed expert on it.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Angelo said:


> And you are the confirmed expert on it.


As you are on digging up two month old threads and spreading your solid waste all over them.

Anything else?...or just your usual alt-right temper tantrum?


----------



## RodISHI

LA RAM FAN thank you for the links. Can't watch all the videos right now and have seen similar from the same peoples but some new faces I did not know in all you posted. Great additions!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RodISHI  Glad to see my posting info did not go to waste. I always did post them there so it would be there for others to read if they were interested,it was there for them if they were,but if that did not happen I was doing it for my own benefit and knew they would not go to waste sense I found it all too much important stuff that needs to be read and i could go back and look at it later on wanting to make sure it was always there for me to read in the future as well.

sense you took the time to read those,the others you HAVE not read yet,you should go back and read the other stuff i posted previously as well. maybe go through one article a day till you finish them all.


----------



## RodISHI

LA RAM FAN said:


> RodISHI  Glad to see my posting info did not go to waste. I always did post them there so it would be there for others to read but if that did not happen I was doing it for my own benefit and and knew they would not go to waste sense I found it all too much important stuff that needs to be read and i could go back and look at it later on wanting to make sure it was always there for me to read in tghe future as well.
> 
> sense you took the time to read those,the others you HAVE not read yet,you should go back and read the other stuff i posted previously as well. maybe go through one article a day till you finish them all.


I generally go through about 40 to 100 a day of studies, articles and info searching plus all the emails when I get a day on the net. I just can't do videos at the moment; maybe later though. I get about ten days at the first of the month then it slows to a crawl on videos.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

People wrongly alot sainthood on doctors and nurses, when in fact most of these people are in it for the money, the ego trip, and the power of a "prestigious" position.  Not many people in the medical fields are in those jobs for the love of helping others.  

Most doctors are no better than politicians nowadays.  They will do and say anything if it means and extra buck in their pockets. 

I work for one of the most corrupt healthcare companies in the USA.  The doctors that "run" this company are ego-maniacal, money grubbing, and EXTREME hypocrites!!  Not to mention liars, cheats, and frauds!  What they do, they do for MONEY and nothing else!!  They don't care who they have to crush, sellout, get rid of, or destroy to get that money either.

Don't put any stock into anything "doctors and nurses" say.


----------



## RodISHI

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler thank you. So many 'professionals' like that these days. A dear old friend once told me when I asked what was wrong with attorneys that, "When they lowered the standards it all went down hill". I asked him to explain better. Gist of it all was the standards for admissions were lowered for the university could make more. That was over 30 years ago and it hasn't improved any. I'm pretty certain the medical field is the same; cranking out people giving them degrees because they can pay well; not because they will be good at what they do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a couple more items for you to enjoy RodISHI


btw did you like that musical video i referred you to,did it give you goosebumps?


----------



## RodISHI

LA RAM FAN said:


> a couple more items for you to enjoy RodISHI
> 
> 
> btw did you like that musical video i referred you to,did it give you goosebumps?


Don't have bandwidth enough at the moment to watch but will try later or in morning. Thank you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## Unkotare

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> ....most of these people are in it for the money, the ego trip, and the power of a "prestigious" position.  Not many people in the medical fields are in those jobs for the love of helping others.
> 
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## emilynghiem

JackOfNoTrades said:


> This is old news. They've already been debunked and dismissed. If I'm not mistaken, one of them believes in demon sperm and alien DNA. The female doctor speaking at the mic was dismissed from her hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Evidence That Doctor Group in Viral Video Got Near COVID 'Front Lines'
> 
> 
> Who are the physicians behind America's Frontline Doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medpagetoday.com


Dear JackOfNoTrades 
There are also doctors like Dr. Joseph Varron running very successful Hospital ICU and Covid treatment who are  promoting masks, vaccines, social distancing AND Hydroxychloroquine.

ALL available means of reducing rates and risks of worse reactions, spread or infections.

Why not support the best use of ALL options that people have found works best for them?

As for www.DrStellaMD.com

1. Yes the HCQ combined with other supplements such as blood thinners/steroids to address blood clots and inflammation IS reducing both hospitalizations and death risks.

2. As for demonic voices, sickness, deliverance and curing schizophrenia and mental illness: This is being studied medically, and yes people have reported cure from schizophrenia and other disorders.

I am interested in further and formal medical R&D studies.

My family had a history of schizophrenia on my dad's side. Two brothers have suffered conflicts that led to requiring medication. When I realized the spiritual patterns were passed down and repeating, I immediately sought spiritual counseling and family therapy.

I found out about Christian spiritual healing that helped me get rid of negative oppressive and addictive tendencies from the past, and has also helped save friends of mine suffering much worse addictions like alcoholic, drug or sex abuse. I believe studies into this field will save lives, and reform our medical care, mental health and criminal justice systems. 
www.christianhealingmin.org

Dr. Stella said a lot of symbolic things that science would represent in more specific realistic terms.

I wouldn't call it "alien" but yes there are spiritual levels of negative energy and influences that are on a higher dimensional level.

The demonic voices that drove Andrea Yates or David Berkowitz to kill innocent people are measurable as negative energy like a virus that invades and distorts neural perception in the brain.
www.ariseandshine.org

These abnormal disorders can be detected, treated and cured instead of merely suppressing or manipulating the symptoms.
www.healingisyours.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

BOOM! Founder of mRNA Vaccine: CDC Is UNDER-REPORTING and EDITING Adverse Effects of COVID Vaccines -- Govt. Suppressing Information! (VIDEO)
					

Dr. Robert Malone, the founder of the mRNA vaccine technology joined Steve Bannon on The War Room on Saturday morning. This was a riveting interview. According to Dr. Malone the CDC is covering up the adverse effects of the dangerous COVID vaccines.  Dr. Malone then went on to accuse...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				








__





						Doctors and the Medical Profession Were Killing COVID Patients
					

Now they are claiming it was to stop the spread of the Wuhan virus, but in reality, it was to protect themselves. Then some went and made a Tik-Tok video.  The prime directive of Doctors is: First, do no harm. They tossed that out the window in 2020 and killed thousands.  I wonder if those...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thousands of Scientists Confirm Covid Vaccines Are Designed to Slowly Kill Their Victims


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RodISHI  this is what i have been saying for the past year in a half as im sure you have as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						Doctors and the Medical Profession Were Killing COVID Patients
					

Now they are claiming it was to stop the spread of the Wuhan virus, but in reality, it was to protect themselves. Then some went and made a Tik-Tok video.  The prime directive of Doctors is: First, do no harm. They tossed that out the window in 2020 and killed thousands.  I wonder if those...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A recent Rasmussen poll revealed that 58% of the American people view the news media as “the enemy of the people.”

Think about that a moment. *The Enemy of the People*.

It’s astonishing really, particularly in light of how they were once revered. In fact, the news media had so earned the reputation of keeping an honest account of the three branches of government, they were bestowed the lofty title, “The Fourth Estate.”

In light of this, we are not at all surprised at the newly published hit piece on AFLDS by _Time Magazine_ and _NBC News_.

_Time_ and _NBC_, supported by billions of advertising dollars from Big Pharma and Big Government, are maliciously attacking AFLDS’ solutions to the real problems people face, including….

• *Offering alternative, cost-effective health solutions* through our tele-med link that challenges the Big Government/Big Pharma narrative that only the shots and multiple follow up booster shots will protect people from Covid-19;

• *Advocating for early treatment usage of ivermectin*, proven to work across the globe, yet this scientific truth is suppressed by the same media attacking AFLDS; and,

• *Proving, with the CDC’s own data, that vaccines will not protect people* from delta and future variants, and have serious side effects, including death.

Our message directly contradicts Big Government, Big Pharma, and Big Media, including the censors of Silicon Valley—Twitter, Facebook and Google.

You can read AFLDS’ full response to _Time_ and _NBC_ here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## rupol2000

It seems coronavirus is some kind of global fraud.
Noone have seen mass deaths, according their past statistics Italia would dissapeared from earth if that would true.
Vaccination is a convenient way of gene modification, it seems like they created a panic specifically in order to give massive injections.
Previously, it was necessary to throw poison into wells for this, now it is technically easier.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rupol2000 said:


> It seems coronavirus is some kind of global fraud.
> Noone have seen mass deaths, according their past statistics Italia would dissapeared from earth if that would true.
> Vaccination is a convenient way of gene modification, it seems like they created a panic specifically in order to give massive injections.
> Previously, it was necessary to throw poison into wells for this, now it is technically easier.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rupol2000 said:


> It seems coronavirus is some kind of global fraud.
> Noone have seen mass deaths, according their past statistics Italia would dissapeared from earth if that would true.
> Vaccination is a convenient way of gene modification, it seems like they created a panic specifically in order to give massive injections.
> Previously, it was necessary to throw poison into wells for this, now it is technically easier.



rupol2000  the other thing that proves it to be a fraud is that if it were dangerous as they claim,all the bums out in california would not be out laying around,they would all be dead.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey@RodISHI  check this out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Most Important Video Today / Watch / Listen / Share With Loved Ones – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## John T. Ford

LMAO .....

Another thread these Communist Leftist at USMB fail to debunk !!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey  amethyst RodISHI  @  you should look at these videos on this page.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> People wrongly alot sainthood on doctors and nurses, when in fact most of these people are in it for the money, the ego trip, and the power of a "prestigious" position.  Not many people in the medical fields are in those jobs for the love of helping others.
> 
> Most doctors are no better than politicians nowadays.  They will do and say anything if it means and extra buck in their pockets.
> 
> I work for one of the most corrupt healthcare companies in the USA.  The doctors that "run" this company are ego-maniacal, money grubbing, and EXTREME hypocrites!!  Not to mention liars, cheats, and frauds!  What they do, they do for MONEY and nothing else!!  They don't care who they have to crush, sellout, get rid of, or destroy to get that money either.
> 
> Don't put any stock into anything "doctors and nurses" say.


This is absolutely true, all of it.  It's pretty disgusting.  I dropped out of my second year of premed when I realized what doctors were becoming.  So glad I didn't waste any more time pursuing a career in the kind of medicine that nobody is allowed to practice any more.  I was lucky enough to work with some real doctors when I was young, and learned so much from them.

Now they still wear the white coats but they're all a cross between a priest and a butcher.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nearly 50k Medicare patients died soon after getting COVID shot: whistleblower​


‘They are lying. There is no question they are lying,’ said Attorney Renz. ‘The mantra of ‘safe and effective’ must stop after today’s information.’





Thomas Renzprivate
Patrick Delaney Tue Sep 28, 2021
(LifeSiteNews) — A whistleblower has provided government data documenting 48,465 deaths within 14 days of COVID-19 vaccination among Medicare patients alone, according to medical freedom rights attorney Thomas Renz.
The announcement Saturday was made by the Ohio-based attorney, who remains involved in several major cases brought against federal agencies relating to fraud and violations of medical freedom rights.
In his presentation, Renz expressed his appreciation for whistleblowers who were coming forward to provide the public with such important information from the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Service (CMS). He described the CMS database as the largest available in the U.S. for the study of COVID-19 trends because it contains the data of approximately 59.4 million Medicare beneficiaries.
One slide showed that the number of “persons who died within 14 days of a COVID-19 vaccine” equated to 19,400 for those younger than 81 years old, and 28,065 for those 81 and over, totaling 48,465 deaths.
“This is raw data,” Renz explained. “There’s no analysis.” And, he emphasized, these death numbers are from less than 20% of the U.S. population.
“Do you want to know why 14 days is important?” he asked. “Because if you die with 14 days, you’re not considered vaccinated.” According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), one is not considered as being “vaccinated” until 14 days after their completed injection regimen, raising the question of whether government authorities have been classifying these fatalities as something other than vaccination-related deaths.
Renz provided screenshots of the “raw data from the Medicare servers,” calling it “a present for the scumbag ‘fact-checkers’ who keep lying.”
“And what I want to know, are you going to fact check the HHS now?” he taunted. “Are you going to fact-check Fauci?”
In July, a whistleblower who works professionally as a computer programmer in health care data analytics, made a declaration under penalty of perjury that CMS data revealed “at least 45,000” vaccine-related deaths due to experimental COVID-19 vaccine injections. USA Today and others “fact-checked” the claim and called it misinformation.
A press release on Renz’s website responds, “Today’s revelations solidify that the ’Trusted News Initiative’ is actually the source of misinformation and propaganda, and that [the] Attorney Thomas Renz Whistleblower was correct all along.”
Since the roll-out of the COVID-19 gene-based vaccines began last December, with adverse reactions, including death, being passively reported on the CDC’s Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS), many have believed the actual numbers of injuries to be much higher.
The most recent data from the CDC’s VAERS system released last Friday reveals reports of 726,965 adverse events in the U.S. following vaccination, including 15,386 reports of deaths and 99,410 reports of serious injuries, between December 14, 2020, and September 17.
Yet the presumption of significantly higher real numbers is supported by a 2010 Harvard Pilgrim study which found that “fewer than 1% of vaccine injuries” are reported on VAERS. In addition, even vaccine manufacturers have calculated at least a “fifty-fold underreporting of adverse events” on this system.
Further, a recent whistleblower report from Project Veritas reveals medical personnel in federal hospitals confirming the presence of many patients suffering from COVID vaccine injuries, yet “nobody” reports them to VAERS.
Renz also provided evidence affirming that the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has been using this same CMS data to monitor different types of adverse reactions to the injections in “near real time,” even while these government agencies and the media continue to repeat that this gene-based vaccine is “safe and effective.”
Displaying data of Medicare beneficiaries in the State of New York alone revealed thousands of cardiovascular events, cases of COVID-19, and deaths among a total of 16 tracked adverse events.
“Remember, these are ‘side effects’ that the government, media, and social media continue to tell the public that are not happening,” he said. “They are lying. There is no question they are lying.”
“The mantra of ‘safe and effective’ must stop after today’s information,” Renz said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

look at this one OhPleaseJustQuit 

STAY OUT OF 'HOSPITALS' [PATIENTS Are Being MURDERED...] A Personal Testimony, A Public Warning...
tangentopolis (world orders revie


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

LA RAM FAN said:


> look at this one OhPleaseJustQuit
> 
> STAY OUT OF 'HOSPITALS' [PATIENTS Are Being MURDERED...] A Personal Testimony, A Public Warning...
> tangentopolis (world orders revie


Yep.  Almost everyone I've known who has died was doctored to death.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## amethyst

https://support.bitchute.com/policy/
https://support.bitchute.com/
COVID 19 SIDE EFFECTS 053 - DR. CARRIE MADEJ 1ST US LAB EXAMINES VACCINE VIALS HORRIFIC FINDINGS REV


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

LA RAM FAN said:


>


Hospitals are abattoirs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## amethyst

Dr. Fleming: a complete explanation  to use when you are being coerced to take the vaccine.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/g51pBklPrexU/ via BitChut
e


----------



## amethyst

my eldest sister got her poison shots last spring and swells to a point where she cannot walk or use her hands.  she got her booster 4 days ago and became uber sick.  her eyes were swollen like balls and she wasn't able to see.  CNN and msnbc are guiding her to her death.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						40 Reasons Not To Take The Vaccine! – Great News Report International
					

Get Paid to Share Great News That Promotes God, Family and Freedom, While Exposing Evil.




					www.greatnewsreport.com
				




Imagine if you will, a virus SO deadly you have to be tested to see if you even have it….and a 99.9% survival rate if you do get it.
And a vaccine so good for you, they have to bribe and force people to take it!
You’re now entering….The Twilight Zone!
It would be funny, except we’re living it.
But many of us are waking up.
If you’re reading this website, chances are you’ve woken up.
Not “woke” but “awake”.
Big difference.
Awake to the evils of this world and the evil plans people like Bill Gates and George Soros have for us with their depopulation agendas.
Heck, they even print them on giant stone tablets and place them right in the open for everyone to see….ever heard of the Georgia Guidestones?
That’s not to say Gates and Soros are behind the Guidestones because no one knows for sure, but someone is!
And carving into giant stone tablets that publish the fact that they want to cull the human population to “less than 500,000” does NOT sound like a good plan to me!
p.s. your odds of being in the 500,000 is slim to none, and none just left town!
But back to our story.
Is the vaccine just another cog in their depopulation agenda?
Many think so, including one reader who just sent me a wonderful list he wrote called 40 Reasons NOT to Get the Vaccine.
I love hanging out with such smart people like you all.
So with all credit to Adam D. in WA state, please enjoy this list (and share it with your family and friends):
*40 REASONS NOT TO GET THE VACCINE(S).*
What is happening across the globe right now is more important than ever before.
Humanity is at the precipice of a turning point that can lead to two very different realities.
The individual decisions that people make could affect the lives of many more, but more importantly, it could affect their own health and livelihood for the rest of their known lives, so I share all of this strictly from a place of love and concern for all people.
I’m not here to tell anybody how to live their life or what free-will decision they should be making, as that is always up the individual, but I wouldn’t feel right if I didn’t share what I KNOW to be true about the vaccine story.
*Spread this far and wide to EVERYONE who will read it, especially those that don’t know any better.
Get it into the hands of large accounts with thousands of followers.
Let’s get this list to 100 reasons!
Feel free to edit it, add to it, or modify it to fit with way you speak.
Enjoy.
*40 REASONS TO NOT TAKE A VACCINE*
1. We love you tremendously and wish ONLY for your good health and CONTINUED well-being.
2. It would break our hearts if that were to change because of a side effect of a ‘vaccine’ shot for a virus with a 99.9x% recovery rate.
3. For your age group there is a 0.0x% chance of dying. If you caught it, you would naturally beat it with zero human/medical intervention.
4. I know people who have caught Covid and survived with no complications. They just said it was like a body-flu.
5. Some of your most loved ones will NOT be taking this vaccine under ANY circumstances.
6. A ‘Corona’ virus is in the common cold/flu family and has been around for hundreds/thousands of years.
7. There have been ZERO flu cases in this state in 2021 thus far, and thus ZERO flu deaths for the first time in history. Where’d they go?
8. There are common vitamins such as Vitamin C, D, and E, plus Zinc that have wonderful results in warding off the common Coronavirus without the risks and unknowns of a vaccine. Plus there are well-established drugs like Hydroxychloroquine, which has made the Top 10 list of SAFEST DRUGS for 70+ years now.
9. Our government does NOT have your best interest in mind and they don’t care about your safety, health, or well-being no matter what their words might say.
10. This pandemic was NEVER about the safety of citizens around the globe. It is about compliance, control and power to usher in the Great Reset and the Globalist-Elites continued pursuit of their New World Order.
11. If you were to get this ‘vaccine’ they will STILL require you to wear a mask and social distance, despite the fact that others have also been ‘vaccinated’ because again, this has NOTHING to do with the virus.
12. Previously respected agencies are now running entirely on political agendas instead of basic scientific fact. The CDC (Center for Disease control) and WHO (World Health Organization) are both PRIVATE companies and NOT part of any government organization. And guess who largely funds them…? Bill Gates, among other ill-intentioned billionaires/trillionaires…
13. On the official CDC website, to keep the historical statistics accurate, a couple months ago they ‘updated’ their (fake) 2020 Covid death statistics to include only deaths that were caused FROM Covid, rather than dying WITH Covid (death was caused from something else), which lowered the covid death count by 92%!! Meaning the Covid death count is hundreds of thousands off. But the media didn’t bother pointing that out and still continue to push the fake Covid death count.
14. The ‘vaccine’ is not actually a vaccine as it does not provide immunity. It contains no live virus like other shots do. It’s a medical injection. And you do not need a medical injection for a medical illness you don’t have.
15. The injection is not guaranteed to protect you from contracting Covid. Many folks who’ve received it have still contracted Covid.
16. Assuming the shot actually works, the presumed benefits are minimal and would not last long in any case. However, the negatives can hang around for a lifetime. They are already talking about yearly shots and additional shots for the ever-increasing number of new variants and of new ‘vaccines’.
17. A vaccine that hasn’t been proven safe can do irreparable damage to those who opt to be inoculated. A ‘vaccine’ that DOESN’T work could likely do more to spread Covid-19 than having no vaccine at all.
18. This group of ‘vaccines’ are the fastest to ever be released to the public. Only 10-12 months vs 5+ years in trials!
19. The vaccine manufacturers have listed the potential dangerous side effects from their Stage 3 trials, of which 91% of folks experienced basic side effects that lasted up to 6 days including injection site pain, swelling, redness, itching, rashes, hives, heart palpitations, headaches, muscle soreness, nausea, fever, joint pain, swollen lymph nodes, and respiratory symptoms, while others experienced much more severe reactions, including allergic reactions, Anaphylaxis, Bells Pallsy, paralysis, blood clots, pulmonary embolisms, and rare blood disorders like acute immune thrombocytopenia (deep vein thrombosis). They state that if patients have an allergic reactions to the first shot they should NOT received the second shot.
20. Moderna in particular, has NEVER made a vaccine of ANY kind for humans, period.
21. 20+ countries have banned the Astra Zeneca vaccine due to the number of deaths it’s caused!
22. Over 3800 people have died from the current vaccines after only 90 days!
23. New vaccine technology will likely mean new kinds of vaccine injuries because there’s never been a licensed mRNA vaccine before. Since the vaccines were developed so quickly (under emergency use), with such short clinical trials, the long-term injuries are a complete unknown.
24. mRNA injections are the first vaccines in history to intervene directly in patients’ genetic material and alter it (hi-jacking your cells). Injecting the body with mRNA strands, which are essentially protein synthesis instructions, could theoretically unleash catastrophic unintended consequences in the body, posing problems when it comes to health, ethics and morality. This is uncharted territory…. You are essentially playing Russian Roulette with your life due to auto-immune reactions where the body’s cells are inadvertently or maliciously programmed to attack critical proteins required for normal health such as hormones, enzymes, and antibodies, which can drastically affect fertility and neurological functions, etc.
25. Side effects of an mRNA vaccine would not become apparent until months or years after the initial injection. These adverse events are likely to be systemic, not acute. The genetic damage that mRNA vaccines can cause would be IRREVERSABLE and IRREPAIRABLE. Genetic defects simply CANNOT be removed from the body.
26. The mainstream media is our worst enemy. They maliciously lie to us about nearly EVERYTHING. And it\’s not just some networks or major newspapers, its ALL of them. They are all complicit because they are all owned by the same few elite globalists.
27. The establishment insists these injections are safe, however, they can’t/don’t know this for the same reasons previously stated above– there have been no long-term tests. It is thought that most negative health effects won’t happen for 4-18+ months after injection. This is when the injection will be most dangerous– after you’ve made your decision and it’s too late.
28. The big pharma companies have ZERO liability. NONE. If there is a severe systemic reaction to complications, such as having seizures, full body rashes, you end up partially paralyzed or with Bell’s Palsy, or have neurological disorders for the rest of your known life, or even if it kills you, that’s too bad– They are 100% protected and cannot be sued under ANY circumstances. They quite literally have nothing to lose and only money to gain.
29. Politicians and Big Tech are now the ones giving citizens ‘expert’ advice on a brand new types of injections. Should they be trusted over real medical professionals, or over your loved ones who TRULY CARE about your well-being?
30. Bill Gates comes from a long line of known Eugenicists and believes the world has too many people and needs to be “depopulated”. He has later stated that, “A worldwide vaccine would be the quickest route to achieve this”. He’s made these statements PUBLICLY on video more than once. Gates himself, and his family have NOT been injected.
31. The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation is BANNED from entering India and a few countries in Africa for paralyzing tens of thousands of their children with their Polio ‘vaccine’.
32. ‘Dr.’ Fauci is a life-long FRAUD. He is the HIGHEST PAID government employee (including the president). He doesn’t care about citizens and will lie to our faces repeatedly to push his nefarious agenda that’s based on greed, money, and power. He personally funded (along with Bill Gates) the Wuhan Virus Lab in China= Wu Flu.
33. Dr. Fauci made it appear that he got a shot on television, but he didn’t. It was faked.
34. Kary Mullis, the gentleman who won a Nobel prize in the 90’s for inventing the PCR tests that Fauci is now using to (falsely) test for Covid, has called Fauci a fraud, a phony, and a big dummy publicly and has challenged him to debates on stage many times, which Fauci has always declined. And this was 25 years ago!
35. This is the most widespread marketing (propaganda) campaign in history. The media, politicians, celebrities, and mega corporations are hyping this as the coolest, smartest, and best thing to do, saying, “It is the ticket to your freedom”. The ENTIRE system is complicit.
36. Anybody who raises concerns about the ‘vaccine’ are bullied, banned, slandered, mocked, censored, threatened, or fired from their jobs. This includes ANY medical professionals who have REAL science-based EVIDENCE. When has truth and morality ever turned out to be on the side of the establishment??
37. In the 1940s during the holocaust, many of the citizens WILLINGLY took a ride to their own death because they TRUSTED the men in uniforms when they said, “We are going to take you here for ‘your own safety’.” Sound familiar?
38. Our eternal CREATOR with his infinite intelligence did not design our immune system ‘wrong’. Those with form do not know better than the formless from which they came.
39. You know better than anyone what is good or not good for yourself. No one is more of an expert on your OWN body than you are.
40. More than anything, again, we just want you to lead a good healthy life just as you do TODAY and most EVERYDAY. There is never a moment that we do not love you forever.  That you can be certain of.
-Originally written by Adam D. in WA state, US — 4/21


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dr. Simone Gold - The Right Side with Doug Billings, 4-27-2021
					

Doug's exclusive interview with Dr. Simone Gold of America's Frontline Doctors




					dougbillings.us


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Dr, Larry Palevsky talks about something interesting in this video at about 1:18. It's about what makes the leftists so desperate to always exert control, like demanding that we all have the "vaccine".  Makes total sense to me.








						Hospital Care and Staying Healthy during COVID
					

The doctors discuss solutions for staying healthy, home care preparedness & what health care centers focused on real health & healing might look like in the future.




					mamm.org


----------



## amethyst

grave warning from Mike adams





__





						Brighteon
					






					www.brighteon.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

amethyst said:


> grave warning from Mike adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brighteon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brighteon.com


"All criticism of the vaccine industry has been banned".

We're living in Nazi fucking Germany.  _Sieg Heil_, bitches!


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## amethyst

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> "All criticism of the vaccine industry has been banned".
> 
> We're living in Nazi fucking Germany.  _Sieg Heil_, bitches!



our truth tellers are being made invisible.

  I remember reading Joseph Cambell's writings on those that told the stories which taught the generations things like virtue and self worth, and lead by example in promoting community.  at the time they could have been elders,  but today it is the church, the media, song writers, movie makers, and so on.  What was once a guidance of global caring for each other has now become a brainwashing of the  masses to obey and to fear being banished.  

 our truth tellers today are the brave doctors that have risked everything to right a wrong. they are Campbell's heros that leave to seek truth and return to enrich awareness.

I hope something/someone intervenes because it is just a matter of time before We all get permanently faded


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## amethyst

LA RAM FAN said:


>



this video won't play.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

LA RAM FAN said:


>


YIKES!  I'm so glad I have no place in the world I need to fly to!


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## amethyst

LA RAM FAN said:


>


I stopped watching Tim because he sat on the fence last election and probably kept people from from voting for trump


I actually watched him yesterday, talking about his covid experience.  he praised desantis to no end for protecting Floridians.  I think Tim has finally opened his eyes.


----------



## amethyst

Vaers info examined. deadly lots of vaccines in 4% of shots sent to certain states

VAERS Reveals DEATH BY LOT NUMBER: Specific States Get Certain Vials | Stew Peters








						VAERS Reveals DEATH BY LOT NUMBER: Specific States Get Certain Vials
					

The Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) collects information that the CDC is supposed to use to determine the safety of vaccines that have been released for the public. That system has revealed some extremely SHOCKING information about specific lot numbers that seem to be causing...




					tv.gab.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

amethyst said:


> Vaers info examined. deadly lots of vaccines in 4% of shots sent to certain states
> 
> VAERS Reveals DEATH BY LOT NUMBER: Specific States Get Certain Vials | Stew Peters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAERS Reveals DEATH BY LOT NUMBER: Specific States Get Certain Vials
> 
> 
> The Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) collects information that the CDC is supposed to use to determine the safety of vaccines that have been released for the public. That system has revealed some extremely SHOCKING information about specific lot numbers that seem to be causing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tv.gab.com


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## amethyst

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Why am I not surprised?


yeah. if you look back at Dr Carrie made j's statement on the hydra in the vials, she noted 2 vials in a box only carried the hydra which some doctors call "the thing."


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

amethyst said:


> yeah. if you look back at Dr Carrie made j's statement on the hydra in the vials, she noted 2 vials in a box only carried the hydra which some doctors call "the thing."


I've seen a little bit of video.  Sweet Jesus, people are putting that in their bodies!  We will soon be two different species.


----------



## amethyst

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I've seen a little bit of video.  Sweet Jesus, people are putting that in their bodies!  We will soon be two different species.


that is what they turn you into--transhumans.  have you seen the covid  babies (moms got jab) videos? babies with black eyes turn their bodies in less than two weeks old, and are  even  able to mimic crawling at that age?  some doctors call it preaging like that weird disease.  Dr madej has been talking about transhumanism since the faux vaccines made their debut.  why? because she attends all these futuristic medical, technical, and military presentations.  one of her videos showed the graphene reassemble into a transmitter with a frequency prompt and in another they showed you two viscous materials exchange contents from two different bottles with a mere tap - like a phone.

self transmitting vaccines from one body to another are not new. they did it with rats.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

amethyst said:


> that is what they turn you into--transhumans.  have you seen the covid  babies (moms got jab) videos? babies with black eyes turn their bodies in less than two weeks old, and are  even  able to mimic crawling at that age?  some doctors call it preaging like that weird disease.  Dr madej has been talking about transhumanism since the faux vaccines made their debut.  why? because she attends all these futuristic medical, technical, and military presentations.  one of her videos showed the graphene reassemble into a transmitter with a frequency prompt and in another they showed you two viscous materials exchange contents from two different bottles with a mere tap - like a phone.
> 
> self transmitting vaccines from one body to another are not new. they did it with rats.


I feel so fortunate.  I am perfectly happy to be alone most of the time and all of my family is about 1500 miles away.  Isolation does not bother me except very occasionally.  My family members have jobs that put them in contact with a lot of people and I fear for them.

Is there video of Dr. M talking about that phenomenon with the two different bottles?


----------



## amethyst

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I feel so fortunate.  I am perfectly happy to be alone most of the time and all of my family is about 1500 miles away.  Isolation does not bother me except very occasionally.  My family members have jobs that put them in contact with a lot of people and I fear for them.
> 
> Is there video of Dr. M talking about that phenomenon with the two different bottles?


I've been looking for that one.  it was an early one.  the transmitter video is later. Dr. m was told at one of the presentations that her job as a Dr will be eliminated. AI now controls many ERs. some, she says, are staffed with no Drs because AI gives them the protocols.

Lee Merritt, Sherri tenpenny, and madej
appear regularly on the 5 docs. they have described instances where they have touched patients and suffered from brain fog, nosebleeds, tingling, and diarrhea.  afterwards,  they do the covid treatment regime (which I will give you)  special baths, and sauna treatments to stop it. they have told us about an unvaccinated spouse having a heart attack after the other got vaccinated (btw spike proteins get passed on during sex too) , babies expelling 2 inch clots after both parents got vaccinated, and post menopausal women bleeding after a weekend visit with a vaccinated friend.  I tell my older son not to touch us and he understands.

I am not sure if you have heard frontline Drs talk about transmission. I heard it on the 5 docs.  they say vaccinated people can transmit twice ( covid, dormant viruses, a charge)  while the elderly continue it for quite a while.  those that have boosters, like the elderly can transmit for a long period of time.

living far from relatives can be a good thing.  you don't have all the drama😊.


----------



## amethyst

SARS-CoV-2 Spike Impairs DNA, Damage and Inhibits V(D)J Recombination in Vitro
					

Alternative Narrative




					www.alternativenarrative.net
				




In contrast, our data provide valuable details on the involvement of spike protein subunits in DNA damage repair, indicating that full–length spike–based vaccines may inhibit the recombination of V(D)J in B cells, which is also consistent with a recent study that a full–length spike–based vaccine induced lower antibody titers compared to the RBD–based vaccine [28


----------



## amethyst

Dr madej describes transhumanism via vaccine. first video.  start at 16:00 to see nano film,  photos, and mini presentations from the horses' mouths about what they have in store for you.  watch till the end.



			Covid-19 Injections – A Gateway to Transhumanism By Dr. Carrie Madej Oct. 23, 2021 – Dr. Carrie Madej


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bio-Weapon Or Immunity?
					

The CSPOA brings We The People with peace officers and sheriffs, educating all in an effort to restore America peacefully for our posterity.




					cspoa.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video from defending the republic.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Steve Kirsch Archive: Steve Kirsch – EarthNewspaper.com – All The Honest News Fit To Publish

If you think our healthcare system is well run and there is no corruption, you are in for a big surprise. A very open and honest conversation with 5 nurses.

I met with 5 nurses on a single Zoom call who have all left their jobs, so they are no longer afraid to speak out about what is really happening in hospitals today. If you think our healthcare system is well run and there is no corruption, you are in for a big surprise.

Hear first hand about the death threats, job dismissals, break ins, and shoddy treatment by the local police department. You’ll hear about how in the hospital patients were not fed for 9 days. You’ll learn why if you want to give a patient ivermectin it requires a court order. Is there a hospital where you can get decent care? Yes, they know of one hospital in Utah. Why can’t we create a hospital that puts patients first? Can you negotiate the outrageous hospital bills? (turns out you might be able to but I can’t).


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

__





						New York Times Admits Unvaxxed People Have ‘Lower Rates of Infection And Hospitalization’ Of COVID-19 Than The Vaxxed.
					

New York Times Admits Unvaxxed People Have ‘Lower Rates of Infection And Hospitalization’ Of COVID-19 Than The Vaxxed.  by Natalie Winters     January 27, 2022  The New York Times has finally accepted that individuals unvaccinated against COVID-19 who previously contracted the virus had “lower...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7,500% Increase in recorded cases of cancer following COVID-19 vaccines
					

7,500% Increase in Recorded Cases of Cancer Following COVID-19 Vaccines Dr. Ryan Cole was recently interviewed by Maria Zeee where he stated that he is getting reports all across the world from doctors observing that cancer rates are "taking off like wild fire" following COVID-19 vaccinations. A...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Times Admits Unvaxxed People Have ‘Lower Rates of Infection And Hospitalization’ Of COVID-19 Than The Vaxxed.
> 
> 
> New York Times Admits Unvaxxed People Have ‘Lower Rates of Infection And Hospitalization’ Of COVID-19 Than The Vaxxed.  by Natalie Winters     January 27, 2022  The New York Times has finally accepted that individuals unvaccinated against COVID-19 who previously contracted the virus had “lower...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Well, as I’ve always said, why would unvaccinated be testing? It’s all disinformation misinformation spewed always by demofks.

My shit is more honest


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

i should have put this thread here.






						Doctors refuse to take the vaccine.
					

Hooray for these patriotic doctors standing up to tyranny.:yes_text12:  https://www.bitchute.com/video/MLqztUsZRqFF/   https://www.bitchute.com/video/mLjcb9zAP4t8/



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow just wow.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

LA RAM FAN said:


> wow just wow.


All we can do now is to sit back and deal with it.  So many of us have been attempting for *decades* to warn people, and now all that's left is to breathe a heavy sigh and tell folks, here it comes.

And watch viciously ugly little Killer@Penelope as she CELEBRATES her awaiting of OUR DEATHS, the sleazing skank.

But you and I and a few others get to observe those who actually will keep getting more and more and more death shots.  I only wish there was a a magic "OOPS!  PENNY DIED" button that would activate a video of the blessed event so we could share it over and over.

Lie long and hideously painful deaths, Penny et al.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A newly-formed medical union gathered in Melbourne at the weekend in a bid to reclaim medicine from the tight-grip of political control.
AMPS (Australian Medical Professional Society) was formed as part of movement to bring back trust and autonomy to the doctor-patient relationship.
The message from medical professionals who attended was clear: Let doctors be doctors and keep the politics out of medicine.


> _"Doctors whether they, for example regarding masks, regarding vaccines, regarding lockdowns, regarding any issue in the Covid era, if they've evaluated their evidence and if they're acting and advising their patients in good faith, then that is a matter between doctor and patient," Dr Robert Brennan said.
> "That's the substance of free speech and that's also the substance of the scientific dialectic and so doctors of all stripes and all persuasions need to be able to have their voice unencumbered by regulators injecting politicisation of science, politicisation of medicine into the discourse."_


Dr Brennan added that the turnout at the conference showed the need for an alternative union movement as traditional unions were now 'fronts for the interests of certain political parties and certain other interest groups and lobbies'.
The conference, held in Melbourne's Amora Hotel Riverwalk, hosted a range of international speakers including US author Naomi Wolf, Canadian Dr. Julie Ponesse of The Democracy Fund and Amy Kelly, program director for the War Room/DailyClout Pfizer Documents Analysis Project.
Throughout the pandemic, Australian doctors felt effectively muzzled from having individualised conversations with patients, with some describing the situation as a destruction of medical ethics and the defining first principles of patient care.


> _"During the pandemic so many doctors were silenced and a lot of doctors didn't agree with what was done in the pandemic response and we felt we lost our profession because of all the censorship and suppression," said anaesthetist, Dr Jeyanthi Kunadhasan who was terminated by the hospital she had worked at for 13 years._


Dr Duncan Syme added that Australian doctors had an increasingly important role to play in the wake of the pandemic.


> _"This (has been) more about control, and control of the whole population using medicine as a tool to start that control," he said._











						WATCH: Brave doctors SPEAK OUT to reclaim medicine
					

New medical union formed to bring back doctor-patient trust




					www.rebelnews.com
				




CORONAVIRUS AUSTRALIA COVID VACCINES COVID PASSPORTS NEWS
Young hearts part 22 - Excess mortality skyrocketing - Mainstream media silent

doctors are dealers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

holy shit

IN A 2013 TRIAL OF OVER 200,000 PEOPLE TESTING MRNA-BASED MEDICATION - LESS THAN 5 ARE ALIVE TODAY


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey OhPleaseJustQuit 

DOCTORS IN NEW ZEALAND ARE CALLING THE LIST OF DEATHS FROM COVID SHOTS A HUMANITARIAN CRISIS


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey OhPleaseJustQuit
> 
> DOCTORS IN NEW ZEALAND ARE CALLING THE LIST OF DEATHS FROM COVID SHOTS A HUMANITARIAN CRISIS


Uh-huh. As I suspected. America's Frontline Doctors.

Demon sperm, anyone??


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

LA RAM FAN said:


> holy shit
> 
> IN A 2013 TRIAL OF OVER 200,000 PEOPLE TESTING MRNA-BASED MEDICATION - LESS THAN 5 ARE ALIVE TODAY


Bullshit.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Uh-huh. As I suspected. America's Frontline Doctors.
> 
> Demon sperm, anyone??


Go get a fucking booster.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Go get a fucking booster.


i have over 200 of these paid shills from langley like him that hate America him included on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I haven't counted the inhabitants of my own personal *shut-the-fuck-up* cage.  I'll care enough one of these days to do that.  Just not today.



OhPleaseJustQuit  hey you do know that are very good friend who goes by the first letter F has taken the vaccine dont you? she is the only trump supporter i know that has taken it,she is the nicest and sweetest person i know at this site.I am so much hoping that all these doctors are wrong,i would so much hate to see the elite get what they want with her.  you think there is ANY chance these doctors could be wrong?  I am thinking maybe there is,i would think the ones that are going to die a few years from new would be having some health issues by now at least but i know people at work same as her that took it and same as her they are all fine as well.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

LA RAM FAN said:


> OhPleaseJustQuit  hey you do know that are very good friend who goes by the first letter F has taken the vaccine dont you? she is the only trump supporter i know that has taken it,she is the nicest and sweetest person i know at this site.I am so much hoping that all these doctors are wrong,i would so much hate to see the elite get what they want with her.  you think there is ANY chance these doctors could be wrong?  I am thinking maybe there is,i would think the ones that are going to die a few years from new would be having some health issues by now at least but i know people at work same as her that took it and same as her they are all fine as well.


I wish I could answer any of those questions.  The only person I can speak for is myself and all I can say about the shot is that the only way they'll get me to take it is if I'm dead.

I do think it's possible that not everyone got the real shot -- possibly some got an inert substance like saline.  

I know that none of my family or real life friends have gotten it.  Guess what!  We're all still alive and healthy.  

Have you seen the clotted material the coroners are pulling out of the blood vessels of some people?  Disgusting.


----------



## konradv

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wish I could answer any of those questions.  The only person I can speak for is myself and all I can say about the shot is that the only way they'll get me to take it is if I'm dead.
> 
> I do think it's possible that not everyone got the real shot -- possibly some got an inert substance like saline.
> 
> I know that none of my family or real life friends have gotten it.  Guess what!  We're all still alive and healthy.
> 
> Have you seen the clotted material the coroners are pulling out of the blood vessels of some people?  Disgusting.


Three shots, no clots.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

konradv said:


> Three shots, no clots.



Good for you.


----------



## Leo123

5 shots, got Covid.


----------



## konradv

Many hav


OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Good for you.


Many have had more.  A minuscule number have had even minor reactions.  Blood clots as a major risk is FAKE NEWS.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

konradv said:


> Many hav
> 
> Many have had more.  A minuscule number have had even minor reactions.  Blood clots as a major risk is FAKE NEWS.



I disagree.

You are pretty damn fake yourself, but we really don't complain that much.  You're easy to get over.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Leo123 said:


> 5 shots, got Covid.



Lots and lots have.

You didn't die, did you?


----------



## konradv

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Lots and lots have.
> 
> You didn't die, did you?


That’s because the new variants are weaker.


----------



## Leo123

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Lots and lots have.
> 
> You didn't die, did you?


Not yet.  Still quarantined.  Feels like a cold.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

konradv said:


> That’s because the new variants are weaker.



Sure thing, skippy.  Sure thing.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Leo123 said:


> Not yet.  Still quarantined.



Get well, _tout de suite_.


----------



## Meister

konradv said:


> Three shots, no clots.


Two Shots and a booster,
two bouts of AKI
no more for me


----------



## Leo123

Meister said:


> Two Shots and a booster,
> two bouts of AKI
> no more for me


That sucks.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Meister said:


> Two Shots and a booster,
> two bouts of AKI
> no more for me



What's AKI, please?


----------



## Meister

Leo123 said:


> That sucks.


Yeah, it sure did.  Didn't know which direction this was going because the CDC hid all the adverse side effects.


----------



## Meister

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What's AKI, please?


Acute Kidney Injury


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Meister said:


> Acute Kidney Injury



Ouch!  Sorry.    Will you recover? I sure hope so.


----------



## Meister

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Ouch!  Sorry.    Will you recover? I sure hope so.


I did, took 8 months,   I didn't know if it was killing my kidneys or not.
The CDC was hiding their data.  It wasn't a good feeling wondering about it.
Google is not your friend when you go looking up the prognosis for AKI, or CKD


----------



## Leo123

Meister said:


> I did, took 8 months,   I didn't know if it was killing my kidneys or not.
> The CDC was hiding their data.  It wasn't a good feeling wondering about it.
> Google is not your friend when you go looking up the prognosis for AKI, or CKD


Yeah, Google is only a friend of leftist thinking.   I use other ones such as DuckDuckGo


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Meister said:


> I did, took 8 months,   I didn't know if it was killing my kidneys or not.
> The CDC was hiding their data.  It wasn't a good feeling wondering about it.
> Google is not your friend when you go looking up the prognosis for AKI, or CKD


OMG.  I despise them.  I'm glad you beat it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, Google is only a friend of leftist thinking.   I use other ones such as DuckDuckGo



I haven't used google in about 7 years.  They're useless.


----------



## Leo123

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I haven't used google in about 7 years.  They're useless.


Yeah and Microsoft Edge is worse.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Leo123 said:


> Yeah and Microsoft Edge is worse.



Don't think I've ever heard of it.  Good to know.  I don't much care for MS products anyway.


----------



## gipper

Leo123 said:


> 5 shots, got Covid.


I always knew I was more intelligent than most, but never thought I was the most intelligent of all. I do feel sorry for you.


----------



## Leo123

gipper said:


> I always knew I was more intelligent than most, but never thought I was the most intelligent of all. I do feel sorry for you.
> View attachment 717719


My wife has serious health problems, her doc recommended I get vaxxed too.   Otherwise I wouldn't have done it so.....You can stuffit.....Mr. 'Smart'


----------



## gipper

Leo123 said:


> My wife has serious health problems, her doc recommended I get vaxxed too.   Otherwise I wouldn't have done it so.....You can stuffit.....Mr. 'Smart'


Yet what you did meant nothing, and it just might harm you.


----------



## gipper

Leo123 said:


> My wife has serious health problems, her doc recommended I get vaxxed too.   Otherwise I wouldn't have done it so.....You can stuffit.....Mr. 'Smart'


You need to fire that quack of a doctor ASAP.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Anybody who's been damaged by any "vaccine" -- there's a group of naturopaths in Minnesota who are working on research into reversing "vaccine" damage in children homeopathically.  One of them is my doctor and we are working on homeopathically reducing the damage I've suffered from taking anti-seizure drugs.  If anyone is interested in learning more as I learn it, PM me.


----------



## Leo123

gipper said:


> Yet what you did meant nothing, and it just might harm you.


It meant my wife got peace of mind and there is no proof it harmed me.   I'm not in the age range that is most negatively affected by the jab anyway.  I would bet most everyone has or has contracted some strain of Covid anyway.  Have you been tested?


----------



## Leo123

gipper said:


> You need to fire that quack of a doctor ASAP.


You really need to MYOB.   Lots of doctors recommend the jab, are you a M.D.?


----------



## gipper

Leo123 said:


> You really need to MYOB.   Lots of doctors recommend the jab, are you a M.D.?


All who recommended the vax are obviously quacks. You know that now. Right?


----------



## Leo123

gipper said:


> All who recommended the vax are obviously quacks. You know that now. Right?


I think that millions of medical professionals recommended the vax.   So far, there is no proof that it insulates one 100%  from getting Covid.   And, no, I don't think that medical doctors are all quacks.


----------



## gipper

Leo123 said:


> I think that millions of medical professionals recommended the vax.   So far, there is no proof that it insulates one 100%  from getting Covid.   And, no, I don't think that medical doctors are all quacks.


I never stated all MDs are quacks. Just the ones who pushed the fake vaccines are quacks.


----------



## jc456

konradv said:


> Three shots, no clots.


No shots no Wuhan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wish I could answer any of those questions.  The only person I can speak for is myself and all I can say about the shot is that the only way they'll get me to take it is if I'm dead.
> 
> I do think it's possible that not everyone got the real shot -- possibly some got an inert substance like saline.
> 
> I know that none of my family or real life friends have gotten it.  Guess what!  We're all still alive and healthy.
> 
> Have you seen the clotted material the coroners are pulling out of the blood vessels of some people?  Disgusting.


 That’s the only explanation that makes any sense why they have had no problems. Yes you and all your friends are still alive but as I said,so are others thst have taken the vaccine so thsts what baffles me is some of have not even had any health problems,I’m thinking your explanation is why,it’s the only one that makes sense.like a co worker of mine she was telling me her husband has had several nosebleeds sense getting the shirt so it’s obvious thst in a few ears he will be dead but fir the ones thst have not had any problems after getting the shot,I don’t think they got the one with the poison in it like my friends husband fir example.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> I never stated all MDs are quacks. Just the ones who pushed the fake vaccines are quacks.


That’s the understatement of the century thst the doctors who pushed the fax are quacks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leo123 do you know of any others to use besides them? I have heard they have been infiltrated as well a few months ago but I don’t know of any others out there all the while when I have been trying to find one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> You need to fire that quack of a doctor ASAP.


               Gipper is correct,you need to fire your doctor YESTERDAY.as he correctly said so well, ANY doctor who pushes the fuckimg Vaccine is indeed a quack,thst cannot be debated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> All who recommended the vax are obviously quacks. You know that now. Right?


----------



## Leo123

LA RAM FAN said:


> Leo123 do you know of any others to use besides them? I have heard they have been infiltrated as well a few months ago but I don’t know of any others out there all the while when I have been trying to find one.


Startpage is another I have used but I think it too, has been infiltrated.    I know there are a lot of search engines but I haven't used that many.   DuckDuckGo has helped me fine stuff Google won't show though.


----------



## Leo123

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Don't think I've ever heard of it.  Good to know.  I don't much care for MS products anyway.


I use microsoft edge for some applications that won't use anything else.  There is always anti Trump stuff there, nasty articles about Greene,  today there was an article about Obama mocking Trump etc.


----------



## ninja007

TRUST THE $CIENCE. TRUST THE $40,000 DEATH PROTOCOLS PER PERSON MURDERED WORLDWIDE IN HOSPITALS. TRUST THE POLITICIANS WHO GET PAID FOR EVERY CLOT SHOT.


----------



## gipper

ninja007 said:


> TRUST THE $CIENCE. TRUST THE $40,000 DEATH PROTOCOLS PER PERSON MURDERED WORLDWIDE IN HOSPITALS. TRUST THE POLITICIANS WHO GET PAID FOR EVERY CLOT SHOT.


Trust big pharma who makes billions without any liability for harm caused. Trust big pharma who has a long history of fraud and deceit. Trust big pharma who funds both political crime families, medical science, and establishment media. Trust big pharma with a revolving door with big government health agencies.


----------



## EvMetro

Leo123 said:


> So far, there is no proof that it insulates one 100% from getting Covid.


So far, there is no proof that the jabs insulate one ANY percent from getting covid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


>


That is really disgusting. I hope these bastards responsible face consequences.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man this is just plain sick.just sick


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I live in a large metro area city.

Aside from the one big "wave" of people influxing the hospitals back in 2020, There have not been any outbreaks of anything other than flu and colds around here.

I don't know where these supposed people are that keep catching COVID, but they sure as hell aren't around here!

In fact, I've only known 4 people that got it........who told me it was just like a bad cold with a migraine.  

Other than that.................nothing.


----------



## Leo123

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> I live in a large metro area city.
> 
> Aside from the one big "wave" of people influxing the hospitals back in 2020, There have not been any outbreaks of anything other than flu and colds around here.
> 
> I don't know where these supposed people are that keep catching COVID, but they sure as hell aren't around here!
> 
> In fact, I've only known 4 people that got it........who told me it was just like a bad cold with a migraine.
> 
> Other than that.................nothing.


I just got over Covid but, it was just a cold really.   Covid was never the existential threat to humanity, it was all a political Democrat lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Baron Von Murderpaws said:


> I live in a large metro area city.
> 
> Aside from the one big "wave" of people influxing the hospitals back in 2020, There have not been any outbreaks of anything other than flu and colds around here.
> 
> I don't know where these supposed people are that keep catching COVID, but they sure as hell aren't around here!
> 
> In fact, I've only known 4 people that got it........who told me it was just like a bad cold with a migraine.
> 
> Other than that.................nothing.


What they are catching is just another variation of the flu,now it is is dangerous but only to the extreme elderly which the flu virus always has been,all they need to do is drink lots of water take quarcitin and zin and vitamin c and with a week or two they are as good as new.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leo123 said:


> I just got over Covid but, it was just a cold really.   Covid was never the existential threat to humanity, it was all a political Democrat lie.


  You nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow this is incredible,this is not America,


----------

